# Woking Nuffield Part 72



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home 

Sho - great news hunnie - lots and lots of luck for EC      

Caro - fantastic news from you too honey   

I have a question girls - I spoke to my clinic today and everything is on track at the moment! Getting cautiously excited now! I am booked in for a scan on 1 May 07, and start my progynova on that day. They have told me they are also going to give me gestone injections to do as well as cyclogest! OMG I have never had to do this before As I have donor eggs, they usually just give my progynova and cyclogest to keep my lining thick, but now gestone too! I am hoping and praying it improves our chances, but very wary! I am always nervous of new drugs - so my question is - what are these injections like? Anyone else done them? Any side effects?

Love and thanks
Tracy
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

First to post gets 100 bubbles!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me  

Tracy-I will be having gestone with this cycle honey   so not sure i know they hurt and can leave bumps etc   Gill maybe able to help as she has used gestone   it is pure progesterone so is a lot better than cyclogest   a lot of peoples a/f's come early with cyclogest (me included) and gestone can delay it   how much cyclogest do you have to take on top of the gestone as me thinks i will do the same


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Emma - bubbles blown honey -did ya some extra to end you on a 77   

Not sure about the gestone/cyclogest combi yet - will find out on Tuesday when I pick them up.  The nurse is going to sit down with me after scan and explain everything.  She did say I would definitely be using both, and also that the gestone injection would be every other day?  I usually use 2 cyclogest per day which I think is 400mg.  Will let you know what she says on Tuesday honey xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho good luck for ec tomorrow chicken licken hope you are calm and collected and keep cool  

Have had sickness all day which im soo happy about dont get me wrong but i feel poo do dorry for lackof personals

Take care all

Bendybird.x

ps can someone put my bubbles back to ending with a 7!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

There ya go Bendy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all

I have had a lovely afternoon with my mate lunching & shop........shop..........shopping!!!  

Sho- good luck tom hun, everything crossed   glad you got your hair products to keep that barnet under control  

Tracy- I found Gestone far more reasurring hun, I swear I didnt absorb the cyclogest!! It does ache a bit when it goes in and the needle is scarey to look at!! but honestly I would must prefer that than the nasty bum bullets, I had far more faith in Gestone!! Just pop it in your bra to warm it first as its an oil and I popped a hottie on the site after!! how exciting for you    your ready for the off!! I hope your dreams come true   

Alright Tash I heard ya GOBBER!!!!!!!  

Emma-  

Mrs Pots did woody try to hump the old dear he knocked down!!!!  

Bendy- sorry you feel pukey hun, bunk off work tom!!! dare ya  

Hope your enjoying your walk Angie 

Karen- Dennis & Rupert   what are you going to call your babies I wonder!!  

Ali- nice to hear from you, I saw your green top in Next today   and I thought of you   I miss ya hun!!!!

Hi & bye to all 

off to play with my hammies now, I bought them tons of new toys to climb and hide in


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick one 

Sho Good luck tomorrow   

Caro That is excellent news    for egg transfer x

 to all

Sukie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

evening, well i tried lying in bed but it just made me restless, so i can down on the internet, and just spent a fortune shopping!!!!!!

Does anyone know how to ease heartburn? i've got it really bad but have no gaviscon.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Gill - as long as you don't start using the hammys as your grown up toys     Glad you had a lovely day you skiver! Easy life for some eh  

Tracy - wow its all happening for you eh  

Sho - yeh cranberry for chicken and turkey    Me getting confused    Its emma, she passing on her blonde moments to me  

Bendy - you lucky thing have ms    hope it eases soon    Just make sure you eat regularly  

Tarrango  - I think we all just wish our lives away during tx...you always seem to be waiting for something  

Saz - don't know about the heartburn apart form taking gaviscon or something like that


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

What the Hell! 

Who's cat is that on my member panel?!?!?!?!?!?!  how did it get there??!?!?!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz-Pmsl i have seen that cat somewhere before how did that happen   

Gill-Shopping you devil what else did you buy  

Tash-How was dinner   we had corned beef and rice  

Tracy-Thansk for the bubbles   and thanks for letting me know next week good luck  

Tarango-Know what you mean about wishing the months by  

Bendy-Ohh poor you but its a good sign honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - how do you know about corned beef and rice    Its really nice with sweet corn on the top too.  Do you fry it with toms and onions  
My dinner was lovely...rack of lamb with loads of mince sauce with spinach and cauli mash, oh and gravy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Corned beef??

Omg you dont eat that?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I live with a black man how can i not know about corned beef and rice   And yes i do mine with onion and tomatoes   M doesnt like tomatoes so has ketchup instead   what a chav he is  


Bendy-I dont eat it straight out the tin i fry it with onion and tomatoes


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Saz I think milk can stop heart burn


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

i was messing around in my profile i think i've erased my dogs and somehow that picture has ended up there!!!!!

i'm gonna put something else there!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Corned beef as in in the tin covered in white s**t??

I loved it as a kid but could never eat it now

there is nothing on telly so im bored dp is on the phone to friends and wont put it on loud speaker so i cant be involved


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl yeah bendy thats it   watch it other wise when i meet you i will ram it down your throat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - its black ting    You haven't tasted corned beef unless its cooked in this way  

Emma - you sure df isn't just painted that colour


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

when we goona meet up for a meal??  Come on tell me tell me we should should should all of us


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

what does pmsl mean?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

saz...p*ss my self laughing  

Bendy - you might vom on us


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Only on Emma  

Tash did you go to the doctors to sort out your crabs today ?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - nahhhhhh thought i would pick them out and stir fry them as a starter


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Who is mark    its marlon you plum  

Bendy-Oi you wont bloody turn up anyway you silly cow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Crabs bendy wash your mouth out with soup or dogs pooh you naughty lady


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

you dirty little monkey Tash!!

And u Emma  

I WILL do fish face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Your invisible   come on then when shall we meet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No saz your not invited   Yeah ofcourse  you can come  

Dont mind bendy


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

lets do it sometime in the next 2 weeks it will give me something to think about other than peeing on a stick!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you know what I meant...gone back and changed it to df!

We could go to that green olive in chobham


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

oohhhhh yummy someone pick a date!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right, i'm off, we'll continue this tomorrow  

Sho - best of luck for tomorrow   

Good night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yea lets- do they so scampi and chippies?

Ok when then im useless at picking dates


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

I'm not choosing! i hate making decisions! but i would like it in the next 2 weeks, pppplllllleeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeee.


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

right i'm off to bed, i hope someone makes a decision soon.

See you all tomorrow.x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just back from a conference in Birmingham and trying to catch up with the news. 

I see that Sho's ec has been moved forward to tomorrow - loads of luck with it and look forward to hearing your news tomorrow afternoon.

NVH - I see that all was well at your scan. Fab news! 

More tomorrow - too tired to stay up any longer this evening


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

good morning,

well ive been up since the crack of dawn (5am) because my dear pussycat thought she would bring her mummy a present, an F-ing mouse, she dropped it ALIVE under the bookcase on the landing, the dogs went nuts, so they woke me up, DH was still fast asleep, but not for long! i booted him really hard in the ribs, pretended i was asleep and then when he heard the noise he got up to have a look, it took him 25 mins to catch the bloody thing.   

So now i'm knackered!

Since i've been up i had period pains?!?!?! Good or Bad? surely it's bad if i'm getting them this soon?

Hope everyone has a nice day.xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning

saz- nasty pussy cat!  I know its mother nature but its soooooooooo cruel sometimes! get back to bed love Lorraine Kelly's on in a mo  

Sho- hope your ok   good luck for this morning, look forward to hearing your good news later   

Emma & Tash- opps  I told you BBC2 for Peter and Jordon it was actually ITV2!!!!  sorry ladies!!!

Hi to all
Catch ya later


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick message as I can't normally log on at work but colleagues haven't arrived yet  

Good luck Sho - although you will already be at WN - hope all goes well for EC         Rest up later and let DH look after you.

Good luck Caro for ET         You too  - put those feet up and think stickie thoughts  

Have a good day everyone  

Jules LH


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow- very quiet this morning! Where is everyone? I know Caro and Sho wil be at WN but is anyone else out there?

Anyone have anything exciting planned for the weekend - we are back off to dh's mum's house for some more clearing out. Taking a van this time so I will have fun driving that back down the M1 on Sunday evening... We are going to visit my friends and their ivf twins on the way tomorrow which will be nice though.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Saz - what an eventful morning you've had...can't beleive your pussy cat bought a live one in    ahhhhh feel sorry for it    
The cyclogest can give you af cramps and don't forget you're still a bit tender after egg collection.  

Gill - yes we knew you gave us the wrong channel    Emma told me that you meant ITV2    What did you think of it anyway  

Monkeylove - hope you managed to catch up on those Zzzzzzzzzzzz's.  Rather you than me driving a van    I've got  a busy weekend...leaving do tonight, a friends birthday tomorrow and follow up appoint with Mr *******.  May go to the baby show on Sunday, not sure yet  

Bendy - Hmmm not sure if the green olive did scampi and chips...where's your class lady


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Tash - yes, fully rested now thanks. I don't mind about driving the van too much - I had to drive the campervan in Oz as well as dh has lost his licence. That was a bit scary! Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - I guess its cause I am small that I find the idea daunting!  I hope you don't end up brining more stuff home at the weekend or is this just stuff to chuck now    I don't normally have such busy weekends but eveything seems to be happening at once.  I won't stay out long tomorrow cause it worries me being in a smokey atmosphere!  Its such a shame cause its one of my best friends birthday  

It is really quiet on here isn't it!...wonder where everyone's hiding


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tash - no, we still have more stuff to bring back... DH has hired a storage unit though so it will all be going in there next week until we move or extend our flat! This will be the last trip for a while so I can then go back to actually have a social life at the weekends. Not surprised you don't like smoky atmospheres - I don't like them now that I don't smoke anymore and I'm not even pg.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - oh thats ok then at least it will be all safe until you and dh decide what to do with it all!  Must be horrible sorting out all that stuff! I hate to think what we will do with all my mums stuff, she's such a horder!  But we will cross that bridge as and when! 
Does dh have any siblings  
I used to smoke and didn't like smokey places, but now I just cannot stand it! I remembered when I was stimming and I was so paranoid that I had harmed my eggs    Roll on the ban eh


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes - 2 siblings but they don't want very much. DH is youngest so I guess that explains it. Dh's mum wasn't too bad in terms of what she had. Most of the stuff is dh's from when he was younger and living at home etc! 

Definitely roll on the ban - it will stop me being tempted when I have had a few drinks as well.

You wouldn't mind making my bubbles up so that they end in a 7 would you - I am going to need that luck over next couple of months!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There you go and I gave you a few more for extra luck  
Oh I guess then its all dh's stuff that you've got to find room for  
I don't really get tempted anymore, I used to a lot but the smell of it just puts me off now....but know what you mean
when you've had a drink...they just go hand in hand don't they  

Right off to get some lunch, maybe there will be some more people around by the time I get back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Just a flying visit  

Gill-You silly cow we knew it was itv2    can never rely on you for anything  

Tash-Have a good weekend   im sure mr s will give you a big hug and tell you to come back if you need to or send him a pic of the babies  

Monkey-Are you going to have a builders bum when driving your van  

Saz-Ohhhh no a mouse naughty cat   

Sho-


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All

Thank you all for welcoming me, I am looking forward to getting started at Woking. Do they let you start straight away after the usual blood tests are done, I was wondering if they do monitoring cycles or any investigations like a hysterscopy (sp?) before you start? Any advice on what to expect on my first app?

pots - I had Mr P at the Winterbourne 

Thanks to all

Jenny 


1st ICSI cancelled before EC due to OHSS - 04
2nd ICSI resulting in +tive but miscarriage at 5wks - 05
3rd cycle FET neg - Jan 06
All at winterbourne 
1st app at Woking 30 April 2007


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Tash for the bubbles!  

Emma -   I will be developing a beer belly to fit in with the other van drivers too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Posh-No Woking dont do any monitoring cycles or hysterscopy before tx its the ARGC that does that if they think you need it. you can start straight away depending on what day of your cycle your on and how quickly you can book an implications meeting to go through your needle etc   

Monkey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha Emma - what did you think about the Peter and Jordan program last night  

Monkyelove - i've got a lovely mental picture of you with a builders bum and belly now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-It was ok, they made me   i like pete he seems genuine   i hear he has been rushed to hospital today for a brain scan   hope he is ok    Junior is the spitting image of him isnt he


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi

Emma - I had an app at ARGC last year (decided not to go there in the end) they wanted to do a hysterscopy before my treatment. I did think about asking my gp for one on the nhs but the waiting times are probably long. Do you think I would need one b4 treatment? I dont want to waste money on treatment if there is something wrong down there but I dont know if i could wait even longer for treatment to start?!?

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh Junior is so cute and I am so glad Peter was telling Jordon off for swearing all the time in front of him    I know she said she is normal and really down to earth but what a gob she's got on her and very spoilt don't you think    I want  I want I want  
I see that jealousy in a relationship is the same no matter how much money you have  

Yeh I heard that about Peter


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jenny-Not sure honey, i know if i go to the ARGC they will want to do one with my previous m/c's and high nkcells but not everyone needs them   Pots isnt having one but im not sure why that is maybe worth you pming her  
Have you asked the ARGC why you would need one   also yeah the nhs waiting lists are long so not worth waiting for them  
I would if i were you see what Mr R thinks as he is very honest   

Tash-M told me see thats what i dont want u doing f'ing all the time in front of kids


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all, just a real quickie from me, I just wanted to let you know that I got a text from Sho and she is ok, although a little bit sore. I will let her tell you her 'eggie results',   but just wanted to let you know that she's ok.

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!!!

First of all thanks so much to everyone who has wished me well this morning. I really appreciate it. 

Well I got 10 which isn't a bad number  I think secretly we all want big numbers even if we know in our heads that that isn't the best thing for our bodies. They are definitely not using one which and 2 are a little bit borderline but the embryologist said they may well catch up. Lets hope so. As ever, we are now just waiting for the phone call tomorrow morning. 

I'm on the sofa now and trying to catch up with everything. I must admit I am in a bit of pain but my ovaries are so bloody sensitive that the slightes thing is agony  Lots of water for me as my tummy is massive and sore to the touch  

Tarango- I know how boring the waiting is  Hopfully it won't be too much longer and these things always skip by once you get going.

Ange- thanks for letting people know,.

Emma/Tash- corned beef and rice, now you're talking!! Great with coleslaw and sweet corn.

Can't remember the rest so I need to go back, but thanks again for all your messages


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Well done honey   and you know it only takes one good embie   good luck for the call tomorrow    hope d/h is running around after you  

Pots-I agree the Kerry that was on tv last night wasnt the kerry in the jungle she is messed up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was just about to ask actually Pots  

So are you in full flow?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes I did Pots and Caroline was very understanding. I made my point without getting irrate or upset about it and am now leaving it there. At the end of the day, with any luck I won't be going back to see her face again and if I do have to go back for treatment, then I don't want an atmosphere, but I made my points clearly.

Is it worth doing a test? I don't know if your cycles are usually regular or not.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Still no a/f how very dare it    

Sho-Funny strawbs mentioned she found R very patronising


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- the woman has a very unfortunate manner to say the least. And I'm being polite. If it has been a different arena, my response to her would have been very different. I'm sure Caroline will deal with her.

Pots- oh I hadn't realised you'd already done a couple of tests. I know what you mean about losing your regularity, but I relaly dont think that will impact your actual treatment when the time comes. Have you tried Vitex (agnus castus) its meant to help to regulate periods. I tried it and it acutally shortened mine and I don't need that but it might help you  just a thought. You can get it from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Sho - have a lovely relaxing afternoon/evening and good luck for the call tomorrow    

Pots - sorry to hear about af still not being here.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho And Pots- i have tried that agnus castus and it does work   my first cycle i took it my a/f came bang on day 28 and wasnt painful


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yeah it does work. My reaction to it was just a bit too strong that;s all, but it really is a miracle for a lot of people. Its good for the menopause as well apparently 

Monkey- thanks for that, I appreciate it xx

Because it has been so long since my last go, I can't remember if I had a sore tummy before. Has anyone else had a sore tummy (actually sore to the touch) after collection. I can't remember


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

whoops I scived off college tday so i could get ready for my brighton weekend    

just to quickly say well done sho that's a good amount of eggies love   wishing you all the best for tomorrow   

gill arrree the hammys sound gorgeous! pmsl at them checking out their new pad and you waking them up!!

got naggy pains around the ovaries   and no cysts.. so don't know waht's going on there
right off to pack now

have a lovely weeked everyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots its absolutely understandable. Its awful when things are out of your control so I can nly imagine how you fell. Do't worry about the me post.   I wouldn't have thought that your surgery would effect your FSH as that is a hormone released by the pituritary gland in your head (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Every one even without some of your ovarian problems have periods of irregular periods  IYKWIM. Often changes in your cycle is linked to stress. I know that doesn't help as you can't turn off stress, but it does effect your cycle and you are under a fair amount. Try your best not to worry about the time, I know its hard.  Give ARGC a ring if you would like that drug that brings  your AF on. 

Alisha- thanks very much. ITs probably still to do with the hormones. Pain in the **** things that they are


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Everything is going to be fine   so stop having a dq moment   stop stressing you will be fine  

Sho-yeah unfortunatly Mr R is very rough when doing e/c peppermint tea will help and keep drinking drinking the milk and water through the 2ww  

Alisha-Have fun in brighton


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - great news on your collection of eggs... did you ask any questions about the   sample    Stomach pain is normal, I had really bad trapped wind too!  Who did your egg collection    Fingers crossed for that call tomorrow! Can you text me cause I won't be online  please     

Pots - ahhhhhhhh your poor thing   must be so frustrating waiting and waiting but its nothing to do with your egg reserve, just probably the stress preventing it from coming!  But you have all good signs so hopefully it will be here soon!

Alisha - that all sounds fine and happy packing!  Enjoy brighton - what you up to there then


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho -    on the eggs, you must be relieved, i know i was, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow am. As for sore tummy i had it real bad, even my clothes felt heavy on my tummy!, but it got better as the day went on, and now it doesnt hurt at all.

I don't know if this sounds strange, but i am feeling really pregnant! i even look it,    

Hello to everyone.xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks   
my dad has a lady friend there   and she's away so we're spending the weekend there   treating us to a little break   yay! shopping!
have a lovely weekend you lot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yeah he can be a bit rough  I remember from my colposcopies that he did  DH has got me some arnica so hopefully any swelling etc, will have gone by monday. Glad I've got an extra day to recover now  

NVH- it was fine for ICSI thankfully  I think it was about 10 mil something like that. Not bad considering he only has one that really works   I will text you x  Yeah I do have wind but unfortunately (TMI) I needed a poo before going down for collection and couldn't go and I think it is pressing down and really hurting now, but there's no way I can go now!! 

Pots- no I wouldn't have thought a cyst would have any effect on egg reserve, I think you're right. I kknow some ladies who have had that drug (sorry can' t remember the name) to bring their AF on when it  just won't come. I think it can take a few days to work, but it does work. Why not ring ARGC and see what they think about your period being late, the length of your cycle and perhaps having that drug. At least it wil put your mind at rest for a bit 

Saz- thanks  I am relived about the pain. I just couldn't think back to the last time. It was a year ago  I think "feeling" pregnant is a really good thing. Keep it up!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Text me when you have seen Mr S


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - lady friend    Well have fun, shopping in brighton is fab  

Sho - I've been using arnica on my bruises where my jabs have so kindly left there mark! Will be glad to finish the clexane thats for sure!  
I had to have a poo before collection too, which I did but it wasn't very easy with the nurses popping in every minute    Go for a poo, it will make you feel better honest, the worst thing you can do is to hold it in  
Great news on the sperm front, no worries there then  

Saz - there's nothing wrong with feeling like that in your 2ww, keeps you nice and positive thats for sure.  Hope you can keep that feeling going for the rest of your 2ww   

Pots


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- yeah I know that's what you meant   We agree then!

NVH- I can't mate. It hurts too much! ouch!! Arnica is good. DH uses it for the bruised he gets from playing the trumpet. IT really hurts when you have to play for a long time especially on parade so he has loads of it.  As for the sperm, as we know there are never any guarantees but so far so good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im orf home   

Sho-Good luck tomorrow     and have a poo  

Tash-Text me tomorrow   and stop moaning about the clexane     

Pots-Hope a/f comes tomorrow   take a chill pill and stop being a dq then it will come   

Monkey-Have fun white van man   will you be breakfasting in a greasy spoon  

Saz-   

Alisha-Have fun in Brighton  

Right over and out laters   Have a nice weekend all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye pots - hope that golden light helps  

Emma - I wasn't moaning actually, just merely commenting on my bruises    bugger off you old tart  

Sho - come on now, don't be a scaredy cat, let that poo go    I'm sure out of 10mil they will find 10


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- thanks and I cant honestly!  

NVH- have you tried that bio oil. That is meant to be good for minor blemishes. ITs also meant to be very good at keeping stretch marks at bay and reducing their appearance if you get any. Its a bit pricey, between £10 and £12 for a bottle. You can get it from Boots and I think I have seen it at big Sainsbury's. I have used it on my scars. Mine are really bad so didn't remove the scar, but did even out the tone, so it may work wonders on a small blemish like the ones you're getting from your injections.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yes I have two bottles of the stuff! My creaming routine has been stepped up a gear or two...I'm like a grease ball by the time I go to bed!    Pregnacare doing a cream for stretching skin, and I have some almond oil and the Palmers range    Oh must not leave out the body butter from the body shop but haven't used that yet


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - great news on your eggies! That's brilliant. Take it super easy - sounds like you are well sore. Good luck for the call tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

*Miss TC * - Hope the gestone does the trick in your next cycle. I haven't had it so can't offer advice.

*Bendy* - Glad you are happy about your sickness! Hope it doesn't get too bad though!

*Gill* - Hope your hammies are having fun with their new toys!

*Sukie* - Good luck for testing hun!

*Tarango* - Not long til your 1st appt hun. It really drags waiting for the first appt at Woking doesn't it but things will soon get moving after that.

*saz* - hope you got rid of your heartburn. Naughty pussy cat huh!

*Monkey * - Hope the house clearing goes ok. Will you be done then or is there still a lot to do?

*Tash * - totally agree about roll on the smoking ban. There are nice places around us that we won't go to til the ban because I feel like I can feel my lungs being clogged up. Only thing is I've been in pubs in Dublin since their ban and you can smell a lot of other nasties when the smoke is not masking it!!

*Pots* - sorry to hear AF is still driving you nuts... I've had a couple of 40+ day cycles myself and they did my head in. I can understand you being really bothered by it but it is understandable that your body may be out of kilter after an op so try not to think that it has siginifcant implications.

*Alisha * - have fun in Brighton.

*Emma* - you are quiet today. Busy day hun? You mentioned drinking the milk through the 2ww. Is there a reason... I was thinking of laying off a bit now as I'm starting to feel a bit lardy but I'll keep drinking it if there's good reason (i quite like it tbh)

Hello *Jules LH, Jules B, Posh, Emma, Angie, Beanie, , Karen, Myra, Kerry* and anyone else who is reading.

I am back from Transfer at the Bridge (QM do transfer at the Bridge which is a bit of a pain). Of the 4 embies there were 2 clear leaders so they wanted to transfer today not tomorrow. *So I am now PUPO!!! * Hooray! We are so thrilled to have got this far. We had a top grade embie and one just off that so very pleased. The other 2 are being left overnight to see if they can be frozen but it is very unlikely so if this doesn't work it will be a Fresh cycle back at WN. We didn't get to see the Embies but they do an U/S when they are transferring them but I had so much gas from EC that you couldn't make anything out anyway!

Thanks all for asking after me and for good luck wishes. We haven't told friends and family about the cycle so it is so nice to come on here and find messages for me and tell you all about it. I really love this thread!

Take care 
Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro -   and congrats on being PUPO!  Shame you couldn't see them on ultrasound but hey ho!  Fingers crossed for a sticky two weeks  
Funny you should say that about Dublin, when we were over there we could smell loads of BO   .  Now I am not saying that Irish people smell or anything, its just that after a night of drinking and dancing there is no smoke to cover up the smells....but I guess body odour is better than smoke


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- great news!!!  I'm on my laptop today so I can't update you on the list, but I will do as soon as I get on the pc 

NVH- bloody hell thats on regime and a half   I reckon you've got it covered then. Talking of the body shop though, they have a really lovely range just in based upon Indian mint or something that is just for the body. They have creams for cellulite, one for firming and one for stretch marks as well. More for you to think about when you run out of the rest  I'm going to get the body cream when my Vaseline intensive care has run out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I used to use vaseline intestive care and I found a better one that you skin doesn't dry out at all! Its a hydrating cream made by Garnier in an orange bottle    Must have a look at that new range in body shop, I'm a bit of a cream-a-holic to be honest  

Well rest up and I hope you manage to poo at some stage otherwise you'll end up with a back log (literally)    Hope dh is taking good care of you and good luck for the call tomorrow  

Caro - you two, hope dh is attending to your every need    

I'm off home now so will catch up sometime over the weekend but have a busy one so not sure if I will manage to get on.

Have a good one!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I think I've tried that one. Does it have a pump? When I've run out I'm definitely going for this body shop one, it has a lovely fragrance and I tested a load of it, it feels lovely on the skin 

You have a good weekend


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just popped on to see how Sho and Caro got on.....

Sho, well done hun, so pleased that you got a good number of eggs, eggfantasic, as for the pain, i was in agony, all down to the fact of the cyclogest, i could not even sit down as it hurt so much, but it soon subsided, WN told me to take lactulose, which worked a treat, so looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow, well done hun    

Caro, PUPO, yippee, now you go and get those feet up and rest, make dh wait on you hand and foot  

Tash, my dh is Irish and i can promise you that he does not smell of BO   he smells so lovely, i want to eat him  

Hi to all you lovely girlies, Emma, Wildcat(Mr Wildcat), Alisha, Monkey, Karen, Fingers, Beanie, Bendy, Pots(hope af arrives soon hun), Minow, Ali, Gill, Piglet, Oskira, Angie, Kt, Cheesy, all the new ladies and everyone else, oh and not forgetting Miss TC xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya girls

*Sho* - wow 10 eggs! I think that's a brilliant number! As a recipient we hope and pray our donor angel gets at least 8 eggs, so we get 4 each - so to me anyway 10 is fabbie!!! Well done you! 

*Caro* - Congrats on being PUPO hun! Your embies sound real fighters!

 everyone

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening guys, just a quicky from me as off for our walk in a min,

*Sho*...lots and lots of luck for the call tomorrow xxx

*Caro*...I'm glad ET went well hun and congrats on being PUPO xxx

Well, it was my official test day today, but no suprises, and I'm fine as I 100% knew the results anyway a few days ago.
I'm looking forward to getting back to normal with DH for the next 7months until we try for a 3rd time. 

Have a good weekend all, love Ang xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Sho that is great news well done  

Caro goodluck on your tww 

Pots hope the witch shows up soon for you

AF still hasn't shown up yet so I'll probably test in the morning but I've been having pains all day!

Hi to Angie, Miss TC, Emma, Posh, Saz, Myra, Tash, Tarango and Bendy.
Hi to evryone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quickie before bed.

Well done Sho - 10 eggs that's brilliant  . Lots of     for the call tomorrow. Hope the discomfort is starting to subside  

Caro - woohoo PUPO with 2 embies on board - lots of sticky thoughts and  

Saz - sticky thoughts for you too and keep thinking  .

Pots - hope af turns up soon

Sumei - how you doing?

Hello to to everyone - hope you have a lovely weekend - it's gonna be a warm one!

Love Jules LH


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!       bet your really excited!!!!  

Sho- well done you 10 eggs is great   everything crossed for the call !!!!  

tash- good luck today with God, give the bubs a little wave from me!!!!  

saz-   

caro- well done on being pupo, everything crossed    

Emma- big fat hug for you  

Hi to everyone, its going to be a lovely   weekend!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Gill-   enjoy your weekend love ya   

Sho-Come on how did those eggs do   good luck for the call  

Pots-Well done you silly mare   good luck does that mean bloods today  

Hello to everyone else
Just cleaning then im off for some reflexology   i love it   then fruit and veg shopping and off to the MIL's for stewed chicken, rice and peas and a big fat dumpling   oh and maybe some chicken soup too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all! 

Ange- I know you basically expected the result, but I'm sorry there was no miracle for you this time hun 

Myra- thanks love 

TC- thanks hun. I so hope your donor gets enough for the both of you as well 

Jules- thank you  Not in as much pain today, but still a bit bad so continuing to make my man slave run around after me today 


Pots- yay  you're off!! Congrats hun. I hope that AF isn't too bad for you. what happens now then?

Well, they called me a bit late because there were so many ladies yesterday having collection. Basically I have 4. they did inject 9 although 2 of those were still a little bit immature (I suppose there is no harm in trying) 1 didn't survive the injection, two didn't fertilise (which cold well have been the 2 that were a bit under done, which leaves 6. Those six did fertilise but only four have fertilised normally. I must admit I did expect a slightly better rate of fertilisation but I glad that I am fortunate enough to have 4 embryos at the moment that the embryologist says are very good and doing well. 

Thanks very much for all of your support it does mean a lot. I hope I don't let you all down after all your kind words and pm's  

Saz- sending you sticky vibes 

Hi to Emma, Gill, NVH, Wildcat, Jelly babe, Jules77, Mr W, Caro, Beanie, Bendy, maryclarey, Tarango, Cheesy, KT, ALisha and everyone else I no doubt have missed  xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning!

Sorry i didn tmake it on yesterday to congratulate you on your 10 eggs sho- 4 is great, 4 more than some women get and you will get 2 lovelys to put back in !!

Pots thank god af has arrived!! You must be well excited!!

Emma enjoy your food laters, it sounds yummy

Im off shopping today and then to a bar-be laters so should be a good day!

Take care and enjooys your weekends!

Bendy.xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* -  on the 4 embies. I really hope that 4 embies is the lucky number for you and I! I know you must have been a little disappointed after 9/10 eggs but I hope that subsides soon and you get to enjoy feeing hopeful and positive and get top notch embies to put back on Monday.

*Angie* - so sorry that official test day did not bring a wonderful surprise. You have a great attitude hun and I hope you have a wonderful time during your break from treatment. Any big plans yet?

*Pots* - Hooray - pleased to hear AF is here (iykwim). You are on your way!!

*Emma* - Enjoy your foot rubbing!! *Bendy* - enjoy your BBQ. Hello and thanks for your * Gill*, *Jules LH*, *Sukie*, *Miss TC*, *Myra *, *Tash* !! Hello everyone else.

The Bridge rang this morning and recommended that the 2 other embies were not frozen (1 was average quality, 1 below average) so we have gone with their recommendation. We found it quite tough though to let them go .... guess that sounds silly! DH is taking good care of me and catering to my every whim - including a yummy bacon sarnie for lunch (naughty huh!)! Wonder how long that will last 

Take care 
Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho, 4 is great, at least they'll have a choice to be able to put the best 2 back. Lots of luck for your EC, then the fun of the dreaded 2ww begins hey  

Love Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!

YEp Caro- lets hope that 4 is my lucky number. 4th attempt, 4 embryos <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Bendy- enjoy your BBQ. Lovely day for it 

Ange- yep. We'll defnintely have to try to meet up as well. I'm a bit busy with cakes in the second week, but I'm sure we'll be able to arrange something 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Sho - well done on your 4 embies - it's a shame there are less than you hoped for but sounds like they are 4 good ones     

Caro - well done on being PUPO       

Angie - so sorry to hear your news, make the most of your break from tx, before you know it the autumn will be here and your NHS go...    

Pots - glad AF arrived and you can get started    

Hello all you other lovely ladies and honorary ladies. I've now got 9 days off work - we've got loads to do round house and garden and midweek we are going down to Salisbury overnight and may go to Longleat - never been but we thought it would break the week up a bit. Next Sunday I have nephews christening and we're godparents so need to shop for a new outfit!! And hopefully get a bit more time to catch up with everyones news. Have a great weekend everyone... 

K xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Well done Sho  - 4 lovely embies doing there stuff   - it's such a nervous wait isn't it. I dive for cover when the phone goes and make DH take the call   Rest up for Monday and start thinking sticking thoughts   Enjoy DH looking after you  

Caro - it's sad when you have to let the ones that don't make it go but stay   you have 2 first class embies making themselves very much at home. Lots of sticky thoughts being sent too you! I gave up meat 6 years ago (eat fish so not a proper veggie - not a moral thing just don't really like the taste - but it took until I was 35 to realise it Doh!) but if I was ever to succumb it would be for a bacon sarnie - the smell is so tempting!!! DH is a real carnivore so don't mind cooking meat for him - he reckons I'll turn again  .

Angie - so pleased that you are so   - you are an inspiration. Take care and big . 

Pots -     she's finally here  . Such a relief for you.

Emma - where do you get all your energy and time to fit everything in   You are always such a busy little bee. I still haven't left the sofa since watching soccer am. 

Must go and get a shower and then tidy up after DH. He's been banished to sorting out the stuff in the garage for a car boot sale that we've been going to have for the last um years  . Got home from work yesterday to find a new 42in HD flat screen TV in the lounge. Not pleased - we've only just finished paying 2 yrs interest free for the last 42in flat screen TV that is now in our bedroom  . Now we've got another 2 years interest free     . There's nothing wrong with the other one and it's still state of the art - MEN!!! So I'm going to milk this one for a very loooonnnnnggggg time   He has promised not to moan when I fill the Sky+ box up with crap TV - see how long that one lasts!  

Enjoy your weekends.

Love Jules LH x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pots - eventually honey, you must be relieved, well done  

Caro    

Sho - I only had 6, 2 fell apart with ICSI  and 2 didnt make it, so left with two and as I was so down trodden as others produce so many more, hubby said, "well you met the objective, didnt you" and so I did   Good luck love    

Jules - soccor AM   Makes me roll, its the only sport related thing I actually enjoy   you that socce3rette this morning   

K - Enjoy your days off honey its gonna be sunny apparently  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 

Fingers- you are quite right. enjoy longleat. That is somewhere dh and I have been planning to go to with friends forever, and we still haven' made it  I wonder if you will see Ben Fogel there? 

Cheesy- ooh I didn't realise.  There's lots of hope then  

Well I've spent the vast majority of the day in bed  I'm so sore. I shall be having words with Mr R!! My tummy is SO sore to the touch right up to my boobs and round my back. Am drinking plenty water. I have met my 2 litre target already and to be honest I feel better when I empty my bladder so I am going to leave off the water for a few hours to see if I feel better for it.


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho -  on the 4 embies, good luck for Monday

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine, make the most of it, it's raining next week!!!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a quickie...

Sho - congratulations on your 4 perfect little embies  .  Take it easy - hope the pain subsides soon.  Am keeping everything crossed for your cycle xxx

Caro - congratulations on being PUPO - make the most of dh looking after you!

Pots - so glad AF has finally arrived

Angie -   lots og hugs hun

Kerry - we had a fantastic weekend at Longleat.  Have fun  

 everyone else x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey girls
*Sho* - congrats on your 4 little embies honey, got everything crossed for you that you can but your spare two on ice             Sending you lots of fertilising vibes        



caro01 said:


> The Bridge rang this morning and recommended that the 2 other embies were not frozen (1 was average quality, 1 below average) so we have gone with their recommendation. We found it quite tough though to let them go .... guess that sounds silly!


*Caro* honey that doesn't sound silly at all  My last FET we had three snowbabies woken up and only two put back and the hospital didn't think my third one would survive re-freeze so I had to let him go too and it was an awful decision, I cried buckets! So I don't think you are silly at all 

Love and hugs to all and plenty of 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say  to everyone. been so busy with work and having my friend staying doesn't allow me much access to the computer!

*Sho * - well done on your 4 lovely embies. I do know how you feel as we had 12 eggs and only really 4/5 embies on our last tx. I was disappoined but DH reminded me that we had said we would be really happy to make it to ET and get 2 embies put back, which we did. I am sure that from 4 they will have the choice of the best 2 - 2 strong uns!! Everything crossed for your ET.  

Going to Kent today to se some friends who have just moved there. It is raining there tho!  Oh well, better take my waterproofs for our wet dog walk!

Enjoy your weekend everyone xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - Well done you   I know its probably not what you were hoping for but 4 embies is still good going. With our last fresh cycle we lost 6 and I think we also lost 6 this time too.  Cheesy is right, doesn't really matter how many as long as you get enough to transfer then you've met your objective and if you go onto getting a bfp then job done! Fingers & toes crossed for you, dh and your embies for tomorrow   

Emma - hope you enjoyed your reflexology and feast round at df's mums last night    I think you should be doing extra on that trampolene today though    

Gill - Did you have any picnics    You'll be jabbing soon  

Pots - so glad that af has arrived, wow...let the tx commence  

Kerry - enjoy your time off work and longleat is great, just take some compy shoes  

Caro - sorry that your two embies didn't get to be frozen, but hopefully you won't need them anyway.  Hope that bacon sarnie made you a little happier   

Jules - Men!!!  Milk it for as long as you can  

Myra - I didn't mean that Irish people smell   I just meant that in a club when there is no smoke to mask the body odour and I have only experienced it in Dublin so far.  No doubt it will be the same over here but I don't intend to do any clubbing now    You just keep sniffing your fella  

Barney - have fun, sorry about the rain, its lovely and sunny here  

Hello to everyone else  

My meeting with Mr ******* (god) was brilliant    When we turned up we noticed his personalised number plate attached to a massive Bentley   Anyway, he was lovely as always and then offered me another scan, which I wasn't going to refuse ofcourse.  I was just about to go into auto mode to whip me knick knacks off and then he said 'oh you don't need to take off your shoes', so I gathered I was going to get a stomach scan   He said that I had been promoted to the premier league and didn't need the vaginal ones anymore  
I unfortunately went for a wee beforehand so the piccies weren't great, but we got to hear their heart beats which was amazing & he said they were measuring about 9 wks   The bit of kit he's got looks like nothing but its amazing, it costs about 30k mind    
Anyway, we go back in a couple of weeks again and he explained the option of seeing him privately.  I think the costs for private care are around 7.5k if we go to Epsom and more if its closer to London.  The thought of it sounds great, but don't think we can justify it, but he said we can go to see him at any time so we'll probably just leave it like that.  

Hope you all have a good a lovely sunday    we're off to the garden centre so it looks like I might actually get round to doing my tubs at last


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys, sorry for lack of personals, but it's my last day off with DH. I have Monday and Tues off then I'm back to work. (I'm dreading it)

Thanks for all your kind words and support over the last few days, it has meant a lot. xx

I have decided 100% to look for a new job now. This last tx has given me a kind of 'kick-up-the-****'. I've spent so many years putting my life on hold incase of the possibility that I'll get pregnant. I did it through my last marriage and I don't want to do it in this one. I have decided that I want to make more of myself and although I know I will initially have to take a pay cut if I start a new career that involves training, I know I could then potentially be on a higher salary for doing that in a couple of years. DH is right behind me, so I just have to be brave enough to make the move. I am applying for a position at the moment as a pharmacy technician in a hospital (it involves day release to college one day a week for 2years in order to obtain the qualification, and would be a bit of a pay drop initially, but I would enjoy the challenge and really want to do something more worthwhile). I'm filling in the application today, when I get up the courage.

I hope you're all having a good weekend  

love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy Sunday all!

NVH- Glad you got even more reassurance from Mr S. And obviously lovely to see the growth going on inside  Great that you can see him whenever you like as well. About my embryos I have sat down and worked out that even on my "best" cycle when I got 13 embryos I had four that were really good and the same last time when I had seven, so maybe four is what I get  As ever, I've don'e loads of research and found loads of women who have gotten pg with grade 2 embryos with less cells than perhaps is desirable so I am just focussing on tomorrow and the 2ww now 

Ange- Yay!!!! I know you've been thinking about a career change for a while. Once you make that decision I think  you wil feel like a weight has been lifted.  You're right you just can't go on putting your life on hold on a "just in case"  basis. We have been guilty of it as well and it doesn't help. I have a friend who left the Army and became a despensing pharmacist and she absolutely loves it now. I can't remember which hospital she works in but I know that she gets constant training and  now she administers the drugs for chemo therapy. Obviously not everyone would want to work in that kind of environment, but she finds it really rewarding so good for you! 

Thanks to Barney, Karen, Saz and TC. xxxxx

Well I am feeling a hell of a lot better today. I'm in much less pain, although I am still a bit tender. I'm not sure if I have been this tender at this stage in the past or not  I have to say, I think the water was making me feel a lot worse yesterday so by early afternoon, I ditched it. I know, I know, sacrilige against water and all of its benefits, but I think the amount I was drinking was just hurting my tummy and my constantly full bladder was really hurting my bits and pieces  Anyway I had more than 2 litres yesterday so cutting it out a bit in the afternoon didn't do me any harm. I'm pretty sure, Mr R kicked me in the gut on Friday while I was under  I will be asking him what the hell he did to me when I see him tomorrow  

Does anyone remember if they had AFy cramps before e/t? I think I probably did with all the hassle of egg collection but can't really remember it was so long ago now.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Sho, poor you.  I felt sooooooo sore after EC both times (Mr R too!) try to drink a bit of water (I know....) as you know that is what they advise for pain, etc.. Have you taken any paracetamol or anything? I didn't want to but it got so bad last time that I had to.

Hope you feel batter soon. xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am feeling better thanks Barney. Certainly better than I did Friday and Saturday  No hideous pain, just a bit bruised I think around the ovaries.

I meant to say earlier  GOOD LUCK KT!!!!!!!!! I hope it goes well tomorrow. DO let us know how you get on and if you see what brand of baby you're having (girl or boy)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, congratulations on your 4 lovely embies, so pleased for you hun, hope all goes well tomorrow, i will be thinking of you    

Pots, well done hun, i bet you are so excited on getting started  

Tash, pmsl, i know what you meant hun, i was teasing, i bet there are a few smelly irish men though  , i think it must be all that guiness they drink, how lovely that you got to see both bubbas again, now you can relax and enjoy

Hi to everyone else, Emma, Barney, Angie, Fingers, Cheesy, Gill, Ali, Nibbles, Karen, Piglet, Oskira, Kt, Wildcats, Beanie and everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi

Sho- well done on those 4 little embies  , I will be thinking of you tommorrow     what times ET?

Tash- ahhhhhhhh lucky you hearing their heartbeats   did you have a little cry?? I would be blubbing like a goodun!!  fancy going to whip your grundies off   its just second nature to you huh!!!   Well I guess God would have a set of posh wheels with his prices  

Pots-   you got your own way then, well done you  so glad your on the move hun, you know where I am if you feel a Pots wobbly coming on!!    

Ange- Good luck with the job search, a new challenge is definately in order me thinks!!  

Myra- hello my love you ok??  

Good luck KT  

Kerry enjoy longleat   hope the monkey's dont pinch your wiper blades!!!  

   for the 2ww ladies

Hi to everyone its been a lovely weekend huh  Im off to catch the last rays then we are having a bbq tonight


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - What time are you in for ET tomorrow? Hope you have fabby embies to choose from. Glad you are feeling a bit less sore today. I know what you mean about the full bladder making you feel more sore - I've felt like that since EC too.

*Kerry* - Enjoy your time off. Sounds like you've got some nice things planned to break up the house chores.

*Jules LH* - Two 42 inch TVs!!! I'll say you should milk that purchasing decision for a long time!

*Miss TC* - Thanks for your kind words about our embies that we couldn't freeze - nice to know I am not alone in getting attached to them.

*Barney* - Hope you enjoyed your long walk.

*Tash* - Great news on your appt with Mr S and what an event to have a scan without the dildo cam! Like Pots I'm curious as to what you get for the 7.5k with Mr S - does it cover the entire thing?

*Angie* - well done on your career decision. I think that's a great move. I wish I could change my career but I never quite have the courage. Good on you.

*KT* - good luck for your scan tomorrow if you are reading.

*Pots* - great news on your bloods! It's good that ARGC do so much on the weekend isn't it.

*Gill* - Enjoy your BBQ. Hoping for one myself but DH is currently lying in bed snoring away. Will have to start kicking him when I get hungry 

Hello *Cheesy, Karen, Myra, Beanie, Os, Wildcat, Ali, Nibbles, Emma, Minow, Hatster * and anyone I missed.

I'm just taking it easy so not too much to report from me. Watched so much TV yesterday I felt like my brain had fallen out so I've been reading books and newspapers today. Now feel like I can justify watching some trash 

Take care 
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Pots and Myra

Caro and Gill- I am in at 12!!! Very anxious about how they are doing, but excited to move on to the next stage.

Girls I will be posting an updated list tomorrow, so if you have any thing you want me to add to the list. PM me to let me know so we don't have a succession of about 3 lists in a row


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Sho Well done on having four  Good luck for tomorrow   

Well the witch turned up for a visit yesterday morning so I'm on day 2 and will be on day 21 on the 18th May ready to start 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend x

Sukie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hello everyone, i hope your all having a nice day?

i'm dying to have a bath, do you think it's o.k or shoud i stick to the shower?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Saz

Stick to the shower hun, best be on the safe side  

Sho, goodluck tomorrow, not be able to read your news till late tomorrow as off to Gatwick on a training course, how boring is that, hope all goes well, will be thinking of you and sending loads of positive for you hun    

Caro, hi hun, hope you are ok, 2ww is horrible, but stay strong  

Gill, hello my lovely, not chatted to you in ages, not long to d/r hun, this is the one, i can feel it in my bones   you so deserve this one, i am crossing everything for you  

Hi to everyone else, what a lovely weekend, why is it we spend money when the sun is shining, i spent loads yesterday on clothes that i know i will only wear once, i need a good   MIL just came back from Carribean and brought me a lovely fake Burberry handbag, am i the lucky one (not) who wants fake, although must not be ungrateful, its the thought that counts  

Catch you all soon xxxx

Alisha, sorry hun, must be nearly time for your embies to be thawed, goodluck hun, thinking of you to


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

I haven't been on my pc for 3 days so I'm playing catchup so I'm not going to do many personals today as I'm shattered, I'm yawning every 30 seconds, I think I need my bed!

Emma, you have changed your username! how come?

Sho - good luck for tomorrow - 4 embies is great, I'll be thinking of you  

night night


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just very quickie as I'm in the middle of something,
I just wanted to say....Good Luck Sho for tomorrow xx

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quickie to say good luck Sho for ET transfer tomorrow     and try to keep drinking. Hopefully with the warm weather it will make it easier  

Caro - hope you don't feel too sad today and thinking sticky thoughts    ,

Angie - take the plunge - you won't regret it. Some of my friends have had complete career changes and none of them have looked back    . 

Tash - wow another scan! Think all of us would have adopted the usual position   

Big   to all and hoped you've enjoyed the lovely sunshine.

Oh and a development on the 42in TV - it's not 42in it's 46in and the package included a playstation 3 which I spied this morning  . The air was blue! So DH had to make lunch for me and a friend that was in Woking for the weekend. We sat in our chairs on the front lawn with nice cold soft drinks and got waitered on all afternoon  . 

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrree thanks myra   
quietly pooping my pants about that   

just to say well done sho on the embies, heres wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.. with a bit of luck .. I'll be joining you on Tuesday   get the call tomorrow to see if they survive the thaw ... fingers crossed    

jules x well can't be bad with playstation 3 thrown in .. that'll be a laugh .. while awaya hours on..   

had a lovely weekend in Brighton,.. oooooh love them shops   

hello to everyone else hope you had a good weekend too..

nvh well done on the scan must of been really special to see them


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good Luck today Sho        ​
Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, the weather was gorgeous yesterday, i hope its going to be the same today.

Sho - good luck today i hope everything goes smoothly for you, and don't forget to boot Mr R for hurting you, as he his at right end!!!   
Alisha - Glad you had a nice weekend in Brighton, did you get an ice cream on the pier?

Caro - Hope your 2ww is going well, i'm with you there hun.   

Jules - I told my DH about your TV he now wants to go out and get one, i'll never be able to get his attention again!!!! 

Hello to everyone else, Sukie, Pots, Gill, NVH, Angie, Wildcat, Myra and anyone else i've forgotton!!! 

Well i am officially a minger, i've just got up and even before my morning tea, i had 2 pieces of KFC chicken, although i really did enjoy it!!! 

I'm going back to work today, not sure if it's alittle to early but my boss is abroad till thursday and hes the kind of person that as soon as he opens his mouth he stresses me out so i figure if i go in today, tues, and wed while he isn't there, and take it easy it will be better then being there when he is, driving me nuts(i only work 3 - 4 days a week anyway)

I have felt so good since about thursday, then yesterday i woke up with really bad tummy pain, it went and then last night it came back even worse at one point i couldn't even move, then again this morning but not as bad. i think it's my bottom thats causing it, (it's that kind of pain) but i am a little worried that it might effect implantation?

Anyway i think i've waffled on for long enough!!  i'm off for a shower, speak to you all later.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all! 

just prepping the house for the 2ww  Dh is out running errands before we go to WN at 12.

Alisha- I'm sure they will survive the thaw hun. It is nerve racking I know. Also, don't be put off if they lose a couple of cells, they expect that. I nearly crapped my pants when they told me my 7 had gone down to 4 but apparently as long as they are 50% (IYKWIM) then that is considered great  You'll be fine.

Caro- how is the 2ww going?

Saz- a giel after my own heart. I had chinese for breakfast the other day and I have to say it was straight out the tub and I couldn't wait to heat it up. Revolting I know but so satisfactory. I have to say, I'm not sure I would do that with KFC though    By the way, in my obsessive research I have discovered that that severe pain is a very good sign  that's all I'm saying 

thanks very much to all the girls that have popped on especially to wish me luck. I don't know what I'll do if I get a BFN now, I've had so much support from you all I don't want to let you all down  I'm a bit nervous, but keeping it together and trying my very best to visualise a good outcome and send positive vibes to my bits and pieces and to my embryos. I'm not in til 12 but I will let you know what we get later on this afternoon. xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

by the way, we really need a new theme for May!! The muppets SUCKED!!!! so only good suggestions although I don't have any  

GOOD LUCK KT!!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all - what a beautiful day - shame I have to work!

Congrats on your 4 embies Sho and good luck for et today. Look forward to hearing from you later when you are PUPO   . Glad you are feeling better!

Alisha - good luck for the phone call later today - I am sure they will survive the thaw   

Saz   - I think you are fine to go back to work now and enjoy the boss being away.

Hi everyone else and have a lovely day all - already looking forward to the bank holiday weekend, sad eh?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - Good luck today, hope those little embies are doing you and dh proud     You and your research    Yes I know its very addictive esp when you have so much info at your finger tips but often or not it can do more harm than good.  I hope you don't start scanning the internet during your 2ww!    This is the time when you need to be all calm and collected....its bad enough without the excessive info to go with it, so get listening to that cd and breath in lots of golden light   You've got a nice ET time by the way, mines always been stupid o'clock in the morning    
Oh by the way, yeh I had af pains before ET...its the cyclogest...I remember you telling me the same thing during my FET  

Gill - 4 days and counting - wooohooo.  Bet you can't wait til your first little prick now    Hope you enjoyed your bbq  

Emma - where are you    I waved to your house when we went to park side on Saturday.  We even stopped at the krispy Kreme shop and I was dribbling but managed to resist and only walked out with a latte.

Pots - great news on your bloods    Gosh you're finally getting started...woooohooooooooo  

Alisha - Glad you had a good time in Brighton, the weather was lovely for you....i'm sure your frosties will be fine   

Saz - KFC for breaky, i've been known to have that before, heated up ofcourse and Chinese...and pizza is just the best    Enjoy work, i'm sure it will be fine for you to go back, pains sound  good too  

Myra/Caro - yeh the 7.5k included hospital fee's as well as MrS's fee's.  Its only a rough estimate so it could possibly be more no doubt.  But you get quite close monitoring from MrS for that!  I'm going to Frimley to be under Mr Riddle so I feel quite safe in his hands.  But if I wasn't I would have defiantely considered MrS.  

Angie - how exciting, a new job!  Get that application sent off and good luck!

Monekeylove - hope the weekend wasn't too painful!  Hows your white man van bum  

Kate - good luck with your scan  

Jules    Men    oh well, hope your making the most of it  

Myra - there is always a spending spree at the beginning of a season, enjoy!!!

Saz - stick to showers, I haven't had a bath yet as i'm too scared  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Morning everyone,

*Alisha*...lots and lots and lost of luck for your call today xx

*Sho*...once again, good luck for ET xx

Well, my job application has now been sent! it took hours and hours and hours! It seems odd when I think that if I did get it, I'd be taking a pay cut!! Hopefully it would only be for the 2 years that I'd be gaining the qualification though and then I'd be on more than I am now, plus closer to home and better hours.  It says that if you don't hear in 3weeks, then to take it you haven't been short-listed for an interview. I have seen a few similar positions, so I may well just try again somewhere else if I don't get an interview.

Our walks are going well, we did 5 and half miles last night  I DO need to stretch more after though as my calves are hurting this morning!!
It's amazining how, last week when we started, we walked for 45mins and did about 2miles and were really proud of ourselves and now we are up to 2hours and 5 and half miles!!
We wont be able to do that every day though, only probably weekends, and will stick to an hour on weekdays.

I'm back to work Weds and am dreading it   I know you soon get back to normal, but it feels worse this time for some reason 

Anyway, hi to everyone and have a great day,

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - the weekend wasn't too bad. We didn't hang around too much as dh finds it all easier to deal with at our home rather than in his mum's house. No disasters with the van - although I had to go a bit slower than usual. I am afraid that we didn't stop at any greasy spoons - I think I must be the only van driver who stops at M&S Simply Food for one of their healthy salads! . The flat is now full of boxes...

Angie - great news on your walking! I find it amazing how much walking can make you ache. And well done on applying for that job. Fingers crossed you get the interview.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

PS...I just noticed I am now a GOLD MEMBER!!!! 

Yayyyy, does that mean I'm important now?  

Ang x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning!!

Sho- hope all goes well today!!!!     dont feel nervous hun, we are all here for you!!

Angie- blimey   you must have had a lot to say in your application!! well done for getting it done and sent though!! very pro-active!! keep up the good work!! 

Tash- the bbq was lovely ta, did you have a nice weekend!!   I am off to sort perscriptions out now!!! I know its come round quick huh!!!

Alisha- thinking of you with the thaw today, hope those frosties behave!!!     it makes you sooo nervy waiting for that call doesnt it?? I have everything crossed for you

Monkey- glad you got through this weekend matey!!   

Hi Elly  

Saz- I would stick to showers love!!! 

Do you like my pic?? It cracks me up   Tash & Sho maybe you could have your carbs this way  

catch ya later things to do, places to go


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - Good luck for Transfer. Will be thinking of you at 12.

*Sukie* - Sorry you didn't get a nice surprise but at least you know when you are starting now and can focus on that.

*Saz* - hope your 2ww is going ok. I think the bath decision is a personal one to be honest but I'm going to avoid them. Good luck back at work. I'm getting a few pains in that area too - combination of EC and the Cyclogest I think.

*Myra* - thanks for the  thougths. I had a wobble already yesterday - didn't think I could get paranoid so early on in 2ww but there you go!

*Alisha* - Glad you enjoyed brighton. Good luck for the thaw hun.

*Angie * - well done on getting your job application in! Good luck hun. Perhaps it will help when you go back to work knowing you have a plan to do something different soon.

*Gill* - Not long now - hope you are feeling ok about getting started.

*Emma * - You're very quiet - hope all is ok.

Hello *Cheesy, Karen, Jules, Jules LH, Beanie, Os, Wildcat, Ali, Nibbles, Minow, Hatster * and anyone I missed.

I had a wobble yesterday - my legs (quads) were really achey (like when you have flu) and so I've convinced myself I've had an immune reaction to my embies. I know I'm a bit   as I have very little basis to think this. Hoping it might just be that my legs are not used to lying in bed all day as I'm usually pretty active. Starting to appreciate just how hard the 2ww is going to be!

Take care 
Caro


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Just a quickie to send loads of      to Angie and Beanie I am really sorry it didnt work for you this time.

Sumei Congrats sweetie I hope you are taking it easy and letting it settle in!!

Saz and Caro Congrats on being PUPO

Sho Sorry I didnt realise EC went ahead on Friday as I havent been online, but glad all went well and congrats on 4 embies and I hope you are all ok for ET in half an hour and having the best 2 embies on board, I am sure this will be your lucky one 4's all round. Dont worry about the pain I was in loads the last time so it sounds like MR R had a good old rummage and got them all and hopefully prepped the lining nice and snug for the embies, try and stay sane over the next 2 weeks but I am sure they will fly by !!

Thank you all for your good wishes I am heading off shortly and will let you know how we get on when I get back, but we are not planning on finding out the sex!!! But I will have my glasses on  

Good luck to everyone else what ever stage you are at, I havent had a chance to catch up on all the news but I am thinking of you all.

Emma what is Paris all about what happened to Emma

Have a good week all

Kate x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya all

Kate - Good luck  

Sho - Hope the transfer went well!

Emma - is everything ok, and I echo everyone else, why did you change your name  

Angie - wow you're really good, I'm looking forward to being able to go for longs walks again!

Wildcat -  

Hello to everyone else!!!! Sorry too many posts to go through.....I haven't been online for ages again!

Had my first scan today, 15 follicles all but 4 ranging between 11-16mm which is fab. Lining 8.8mm which is good also. I'm happy!

Resigned from work last week as they wouldn't grant me part time or working from home. My last day in the office is also my official Test Day, and the day before the puppy comes home. I have mixed emotions about work though, I do quite enjoy my job so it feels really odd to leave it. But I think it will work out fine  

Did everyone have a nice weekend? My MIL was visiting and she's so great - whizzing around the garden pruning trees and tidiying up, and she made new curtains for all the bedrooms (and matching cushions of the spare material  ). Wish she was here more often


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Did I scare everyone away


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All  

Sho-Good luck     

Nibbles-Good luck with your tx   

Hello and good luck to everyone else    

Well i thought i would post to let you know that i am taking a break from ff for a while as since my m/c i have been having good days and bad days with everything   and taking it out on d/f which is not good  
For the last couple of weekends i have been spending quality time with d/f and not coming onto ff so much which i have actually enjoyed as i feel it hard trying to keep up with all the chat etc etc (and i know i am one of the main culprits for chatting)  
I have also been having reflexology which has helped me in a big way im so much more chilled and relaxed and even d/f said i seem like my oldself   my sex drive has come back which is always a good thing   and she has even suggested  giving me reiki too which will pull out any negative energy etc which im holding in me from my m/c etc  
She has also suggested not coming on here too as she said that cant be helping (which i have to agree with)  
So after persuasion from Gill im signing out and wishing you all the best with your tx's etc and for the future    i will pop in from time to time to make sure your all ok and behaving yourselves   
Im sure you will understand i need to go into this tx with a clear and focused head and ff'd doesnt help as i will be constantly looking through pages etc comparing  
I have also changed my id as i wanted a fresh start for if and when i do come back full time  

Good luck all
Emmaxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nibbles- well done you that sounds perfect!!   and Im proud of you for standing your ground with work!! you are soooo much more important  

Caro- Ahh hun the mind is a powerful thing and plays nasty tricks !!! I think you are right with your 2nd theory about dossing in bed causing your wibbly wobbly legs!!! keep    

Emma- as I have said before I am gutted that I wont be seeing you on here for a little while    but I totally respect your decision hun!!   you, df and your so very very much deserved sucessful tx, happy healthy pregnancy and lovely little family come first mate!! just take each day as it comes, I am always here for you poppit!!!  love ya xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma,

I just want to wish you all the best for your tx, I can understand everything you said. Sometimes during tx, we can get a bit carried away with comparing every symptom etc with stories on here, which can't help at all.
I just wanted to wish you heaps of luck.

Hope to catch you from time to time when you pop in.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma   I totally sympathise and respect your decision - been there done that (quite frequently too as it seems). If ever you want to meet up for a coffee just holler


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Gill - thanks hun. I really hope so.

Emma - you do whatever is right for you. I wish you all the luck in the world. You are a very kind, strong and supportive lady and we will be here if you need us. Thanks for all of the advice and support you have given me. Good luck and take care hun.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

Emma- totally get what you're saying. I hope it doesn't mean we can't meet up for the odd coffee though 

KT- Thanks  a lot. do excited about your scan today 

Nibbles- that;s a brilliant start  when are you expecting your egg collection? Good for you quitting your job.

Ange- Glad you have sent off your application. I'm sure you will be shortlisted but a few more applications in the pipe line can't hurt can it 

Gill- thanks hun. Gosh your time has come round so quickly. I know it won't feel like that for you though. Wishing all the very best for this tx  

NVH- did I!!!   My head is like a seive. Half the time I know exactly what is going on but am not confident enough about it. In my head I knew the pain was the cyclogest but was worried it might be something left over from the collection. Doesnt matter now anyway  You'll be fine and dandy being looked after by Mr R

hi to Monkey, barney, Caro, Saz, Alisha, myra, Beanie, Bendy, Cheesy, Luc and everybody else.

As for me, I am back. I have two embryos on board the mother ship. One 7 and one 6. I was a little bit disappointed that they werent 8 cells but they are absolutely perfectly formed and apparently split this morning so had already divided when I got there for transfer so I am encouraged by that. Transfer was smooth as well which is always important.  So here I am on the big wait. Dh is picking up the new car later and I am doing nothing  today. I did think that I wouldn't move for the next few days, but I'm actually mentally ok, so am just going to take it easy and carry on as normal. At the end of the day, I gave up work so that I could sit or lie when I want or do something if I want to as well, so I'm fine with that. As we know it doesn't make a scrap of difference anyway 

thanks once again for all your support  xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 April 30th

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 30th June 
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Salisbury in Nov 
Beanie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May
Sukie starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey

Stimming









Alisha-FET thaw 1st May
Nibbles

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Saz 1x4 cell on board 
Caro01 - QMR
Sho28

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Mi Mi
Sumei

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
Jules x EDD 10-12-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - respect!!!!  Love ya babe 

Caro - Don't be silly, its just the 2ww madness sinking in I think! IF you had an immune issue then you wouldn't be feeling like that! I looked up shivers too as I thought this caused mc/immume problems but MrS (GOD) said he'd never heard of it  

Gill - you got all your drugs    Yeh its come round so quick for you....hope you're feeling calmer about things now.  

Kate - I woudln't be able to hold back in knowing what the sex is but thats just me    

Sho -    great news on your wonderful embies and no it doesn't make an ounce of difference in how many cells cause we've seen it so many times on here that people fall pg with all sorts.  Now try and stay calm and collected throughout your 2ww and I wish you loads of sticky     
Does dh know if he has to go away yet  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- we know he is defnintely going we just dont know when  It may be next week. If so my mom is coming down to stay with me for the rest of the 2ww. 

I am feeling really good actually. Will put my CD on later and get in the pg zone. I'm sure attitude makes a great difference.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yeh definately, the right attitude does help even if its to keep you from going insane!  Bet it feels a bet surreal being here again after such a long time.  Good that your mum is coming down to look after ya, my mum did for the first week and was a star.  Just a shame that dh has to go so soon, lets hope that he doesn't and he'll be there for the entire 2ww


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah. I'm only letting her come down if dh ggoes before the end of the 2ww. I'm glad she has offered but moms can be more hassle than they're worth can't they 

Gosh its a bit quiet on here today isn't? 

what the hell is that avatar?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I must admit that my mum did my head in sometimes but then again I was so grateful for her help bless her! Especially
with the gormet cooking  
My avator is from the selection they have    I didn't know what else to pick  

Its dead on here today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im here so let the party commence   

I agree with you ladies about PMA, I am determined to get my head in a good place this time and with the help of my chill pills and the CD, which I have just listened to whilst sunbathing  I reckon I'll be sorted  

I love my Mum to bits and cherish our time together   but a whole week of her "I dont think so"  

Sho is the car back yet?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - i'm so glad your heads in a good place and you're gonna take this tx by the balls with that PMA all the way!  Good on you girl  
Are you all pink now from sitting in the sun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill -yeah you're right. Maybe a whole week of my mom isn't such a good idea   i reckon two days is about as long as I can take without regressing to a 17 year old again.

yep PMA for us!!  I shall listening to my cd later and this week I shall be found in the garden chilling out. Dh is picking the car up at 5. I'm in two minds about going with him. Probably shouldn't but then what difference will it make? don't know 

I'm really not feeling this cyclogest residue on the old number twos you know!! I think I may try the front door this evening


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

No I am full of freckles love   which is nice!!   Its just so nice to be sitting in the garden   back to reality tom though  

Tash- sort that ugly dog out!! he's weird   Emma said you chuckled at my funny pic and NO its not dh when he was a kid!!! how very very dare you 

Sho- Nah put your feet up for today and tom!!! I thought WN preferred you to put the bum bullets in the back door!! I hated those things, they made me wanna chuck!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - OMG it was emma that said that about your picture, you wait til I talk to her the little minx     Anyway freckle face you gotta join the real world and work tomorrow like the rest of us  
I'm leaving my piccie as it is for now  

Sho - don't go, stay at home and rest.  What do you mean no cyclogest residue    Mabye its just been sucked up there, i'm sure it will make its way down at some stage, it doesn't mean its not working..


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - Glad to hear your transfer went well and sounds like you have great embies on board. New car as well today, how exciting!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great news Sho, take it easy and enjoy your 2weeks and dont think about anything lady no side effects and no negative thoughts just whizz through the next couple of weeks and he is hoping for a nice fat line!!!

Well I am back from Scan and my due date has been brought forward to the 27th August as Bubs is Massivo, well off the recommended lines for 22 weeks and its legs are even longer than 24 weeks so we are having a tall one!! We didnt find out the sex but I have my own thoughts on the matter after watching as much as I could  

Take Care all and catch up with you all again soon

Kate x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Afternoon,

Sho- great news on the transfer , what car are you getting?, i love it when we get a new car!!! My mum came over the day after ET for the afternoon and i had to ask her to go!!! she was wearing me out even more!! (bless her)

well i've just been doing a bit of light gardening, well maybe not quite gardening, i sat in the sun and pulled all the dead flowers and bulbs out of my plant pots! but i feel good now i've done something pro-active. 

I gave up on work and came home after an hour!! i've become really lazy on 2ww, what the boss doesn't know won't hurt him!!!!!


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi girls

I haven't been on here for ages!

Had ET on Monday 23rd and test due for Monday 7th May - hate this two week wait!

Steffan
x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sho, congratulations hun on your 2 lovely embies, i hope that you have a stress free 2ww and keeping eveything crossed for you  

Emma, so understand hun, although i will miss you, glad that you have been having some quality time with DH and that the reflexology is having a calming effect on you, hope that we can still meet up sometime for a wee coffee     I know how hard it all can be, i am almost on the verge of cancelling my imps meeting for FET, not sure if i am ready to go through it all again just yet, could do with a nice sunshine holiday somewhere far away, take care hun xx

Alisha, any news hun, hope all went well with the thaw  

Kt, great news on your scan hun, i bet it was so lovely to see bubs getting bigger 

Hi to everyone else...........not going to name everyone as so many now, dont want to forget anyone


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho that's great news and try not to worry about the amount of cells ..it is difficult i know especially when we all know what is 'ideal' but you've got two back which is great so concentrate on that positivity  

sorry just glimsed sho's post  and no others..  

not such good news ..its looks like only one has survived the thaw   had a rotten day a work after hearing that news at lunchtime.. i know i should be ever so pleased that i 'possibly' have one and that other ladies don't even get that far but it still makes me very sad as our frozen embys were still really important to us   just got to hope that the little one divides tonight   ..after saying i wouldn't be as emotional well thats just rubbish.. i'm sad as our chances are reduced and it could mean another fresh cycle possibly our last .. 
on that gloomy note i'm going to bury my head in my pillow and have a bawl..


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

I did go with dh to collect the car. I think I walked more from the Victoria Wing to my car after transfer than I did just then so I'm not worried about it. All I did was sit in the car and then sit in the showroom so no worries  Sat down now as well getting ready for my tea!!

KT- fab news!!!!! So glad everything is going well. Is the 36 week scan next then?

Saz- I can't believe you asked your mum to leave   That is hilarious. Usually, I argue with so much that she has no choice but to leave, but I've never asked her to.  Its quite easy to become a lady of leisure isn't it. I must say though, I've been sat on my **** since Friday and I'm bored already. 

Steffan- I have updated you  How are you doing on your wait then?

Myra- don't back out hun. You got so close last time. 

Oh Alisha  I know you are disappointed and I can understand that, but I'm going to say exactly the same as you said to me, and that is that there is one there for now. Unfortunately there is nothing we can do is there. It is all left to strangers and fate so try to focus on this one and send some positive vibes. The fact that is survived means it is strong so that is a really good sign    Chin up my love xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sho great to hear you have two perfect embies on board, glad it all went well...all that stressing for nothing ay!

Kt great nes for you to today, lovely that your scan showed bubs to be ok and with your new due date s/he will be here before you know it!

Alisha sorry to hear you didnt get the news you wanted- it only takes one tho so keep your chin up and stay positive!

Emma i'll still grab you for a chat on msn so dont be going from there too.

I have been spending more time with dp too recently and we have been alot more happier, less stressed and generally getting on better- not that we werent before !  Im also feeling sooo sick that i find it hard ti get on here.  And i still have some blood browny stuff when i wipe since my scan so i find it easier to stay away rather that sit on here looking at posts about bleeding etc

Oh and we have a new tv which i just cant stop watching!!

Anyways will catch up soon with you all

Love ya, 

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there!

Sho - congratulations on becoming pupo - sounds like you have 2 lovely embies on board there  - good luck for the next 2 weeks  

Caro - hope all is well with you and wishing you lots of   

Alisha   I can understand how upset you must be - I would be the same as you put all your hope into those frosties i'm sure but hopefully you will have one good embie there which you must focus on now and try your hardest to stay   

Tash - glad it all went well with Mr S and your twinies are doing well  

Emma - i can totally understand your need for a break because I feel the same at the moment - you need to do whats best for you and concentrate on you and df  - please keep in touch though wont you?  

Gill - hope the d/regs go ok this week  

Big hello to everyone else   

Well I havent come on here for a while and also feel the benefit so I too am going to take a break for a while. My follow up isnt until July so me and dh are just going to enjoy ourselves for a bit. I'm still having a lot of down days and coming onto FF sometime just makes me feel worse despite all you wonderful girls. I will still pop in but I just need to have a normal life for a few months.

Lots of love to you all and take care


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Sho glad it went well today  

Caro Try and stay positive


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all

Bendy- Sorry you are  still feeling sick and that you still have a bit of brown going on.  I'm sure I don't need to tell you that it more that likely doesn't mean a thing. A  lot of women bleed through the whole pregnancy and go on to have perfectly healthy babies, and your blood is brown which means its old (as you know ) I know it probably doesn't help the worry for you though

Hatster- I can't believe you have to wait so long for a follow up  I hope you do get some answers when you go for it though.

Hi Sukie 

I shall be watching See no evil, hear no evil tonight. The film is as old as the hills but I find it absolutely hilarious, always have done and apparently laughing is good for embryos  

I hope to see a bit more action on here tomorrow I've got nothing to do


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

sho28 said:


> by the way, we really need a new theme for May!! The muppets SUCKED!!!! so only good suggestions although I don't have any


*I think you should go for "The Hunkiest Hunk" Avators and then I, as your "MOD" can be the judge    and whoever has the hunkiest hunk for their Avator wins lots and lots of bubbles!!!! What do you reckon? Obviously dont have to if you don't want to my lovelies, just a suggestion - Here's a taster of what I mean!!*










You know the type of thing?   Keep 'em clean though girls!  

Fantastic news about your ET today honey!! Wishing you lots and lots of 

*Emma* - Totally understand your reasons for leaving us for a while honey, but remember we are always always here if you need us - you will be very much missed    

*Alisha * -                

Massive hugs to all
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

I'm up early as I had the worst nights sleep ever! Dreams basically about babies and embryos with varying outcomes 

Oh well....

TC- I believe Bendy started that theme last month and I for one, particularly enjoyed it and have returned to my hunk, but some people got bored of it and went for crappy muppets!!!!  I dont know how many will join in but you can suss out my Gary Dourdan avatar if you like 

Just had a look at your ticker, have you started treatment today?  Do I need to move you to d/reggers? How exciting for you 

Alisha- I hope it is good news today my love   

Fello PUPO ladies, how are we doing? Staying calm and staying positive I hope


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Sho  

Sending you lots of  honey - day one of the 2ww of insanity eh?  I am routing for you honey    #

I have my first scan at 11am today hun, and start my meds and have the dreaded gestone injection lesson!  It is different for me as I don't downreg - in fact I think I am already downregged as is my donor angel.  I have to take the drugs for 10 days, then another scan on 11 May, and if all is ok with myself and donor angel, ET will be week commencing 14th May!  I think they are aiming for her EC to be 14 May, and then ET for us both on 16 May!  

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x

Aw I knew you all had men avators for a while, but I thought it was just your fave men, not HUNKY MUSCLY FIT BODIED STRANGERS!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

morning,

TC - that bloke is yummy, who is he?

Sho - i had really bad sleep for the first 2-3 nights but it's getting better apart from the peeing twice a night!! i've just pm'd you.

Hope you all have a nice day.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha hunny I hope all divided nicely over night and remember it only takes the one look at Charlies Mum and Cheesy, hope you are nice an pupo this afto.

Sho enjoy taking it easy and hope the time starts to fly by, no unfortunatly that is it now no more scans   unless there is a problem, so it is just wait and see what the next 17 weeks brings however I had a strange dream the other night that it arrived early on my grandads birthday on the 14th August and apparently I was due on that day so my mum reckons as it is now due on my birthday it might arrive even earlier on my grandads 80th so we will wait and see if that is the case then I only have 15 weeks to go how exciting will that be.

Miss TC good luck with tx keeping everything crossed for you

I will have to go back and check the list as I am sure there are lots of you about to start again any day now so wishing you all the very very best and I hope this is your time.

Bendy please dont worry hunny brown is good but worring is bad so try and ignore it and take each day as it comes when is your next scan?

have a good sunny day all

Kate xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

TC- I will have a look around then and see what I can find. I will update you on the list as well. I am SSOOO pleased for you. Do you get to know your donor?

Saz-  yep this sure is torture!!  its crampsville here a mixture of egg collection pain from where Mr R kicked me around the orperating room, and the cyclogest. Oh well, nothing I can do now except sit back and wait.....

KT- oh no! I though everybody had a scan at 36 weeks. boo hiss to that. How exciting if you have the baby on your grandads birthday  that would be lovely  
You're right there are loads of people starting soon. I think some are starting even this week. Gill for one 

Well it has been a very exciting morning for me so far this morning. My hair has managed to break 2 count them 2 hair bands  Thats a record even for my hair!!!!!  Then dh rang me to tell me he won't be going to Cyprus after all <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F104%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







He will still be going to Germany for the whole of June and has been told he will be going to Cyprus for four months next year August to the end of November. I am so delighted, I don't think I could have stood him being away for the majority of the 2ww and then if we got pregnant then to have all the scans etc without him would be horrible (counting my chickens there) So that's my morning so far, am about to breathe in some golden light and chill myself out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 April 30th

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 30th June 
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Salisbury in Nov 
Beanie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May
Strawbs hopefully starting 3rd May
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC

DownRegging









MaryClarey

Stimming









Nibbles
Miss TC 

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Saz 1x4 cell on board 
Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 
Steffan
Alisha

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Mi Mi
Sumei

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
Jules x EDD 10-12-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - your head will be all over the place at the moment, I had crazy dreams throughout my 2ww!  Hows the car    Do you reckon you show us a piccie of your new wheels then  

Bendy - sorry about the brown blood but as Sho said its old, probably left over from that red stuff you had.  I am staying away from the bun in the oven boards as everytime I go on there, there is sad news  

Haster - Totally understand, enjoy your quality time with dh but don't be a stranger  

Myra - the thought of starting again is awful but i guess we have to put ourselves through this crap to get our dream  

Caro/Stefan  -   

kate - great news on the scan and wow what a whopper you have there    But I guess its only to be expected with you and dh's build/height  

Tracy - wow, not long til ec at all, gosh thats come round quickly.  Good luck with the gestone lesson


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I'll have a go. DH is taking a picture of it later to send to his dad so I'll try and post it later. I just accept that I'm going to go mad and live with it. I think the more you try to put it out of your mind, the more frustrated you get when you do think about the situation. I'm still thinking positive thoughts at the moment so that is something 

yep, stay away from those boards man!  I stay here and the cycle buddies and that is it otherwise you jus drive yourself mad with paranoia and worry.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - can't wait to see the new wheels    Yeh I don't think anyone can get through the 2ww and keep sane to be honest, we are our own worst enemies which doesn't help.  Glad your keeping positive, at the end of the day what will be will be and worrying/stressing isn't going to change anything so why bother torturing yourself.  And to think, if its a bfp then all that wasted energy was for nothing.  I am starting to adopt the PMA attitude cause the excessive stressing was really doing my head in, not to mention everyone else's around me.  Staying away from the other boards have definately helped for now.  I will probably go back after 12wks tho when its a bit safer


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH absolutely!! I used to think that the 7 day point was critical but I don't now. Really every day is important so what do I do. Constantly obsess about it or just accept that its out of my hands, worry yes, but leave it to nature. As for you, you are healthy and strong. There is nothing going on with you that suggests that there will be any change in that. I can't wait to be in your position and worry a long side you   As my mom says, you never stop worrying when you have a child so just get used to it hun. She still asks me to be careful on the road!!!  

Go on then, whats for lunch today? I think I have tuna sandwiches. Dh is coming back to sort me out bless him He's got loads of work on now though because his unit cancelled everything thinking they were going to Cyprus and now they have to pick it all up again  Oh well! 

Saz- its the lot at Deepcut (RLC band) that are going instead of my dh's lot.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha* - So sorry you lost 2 of your embryos in the thaw. Hope the other one is doing well - it is clearly a fighter.

*Kate* - Glad the scan went well hun.

*Steffan* - good luck for 2ww. Your testing about 5 days ahead of me I think.

*Myra* - sorry that you are feeling a little unsure about starting again. Hopefully once you get past first steps you feel ok about it.

*Hatster* - Hope the break from FF helps a bit.

*Miss TC * - Good luck for your scan.

*Sho* - Glad your DH doesn't have to go to Cyprus now.

Howdy *Tash* - how are you today?

Hello to everyone else.

Feel a lot less bloated now so think most of the effects of EC are gone now - hooray! Took a little longer than I expected mind. Just saw the end of Zita West on the Wright Stuff but don't think she was saying anything of interest for us unfortunate veterans. Think I might watch Calamity Jane now (Dh got it for me).

Caro xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're right, everyday is important.  I had that spotting 3 days before my official test day and NO symptoms to report really, when nothing that was any different really to the drug related ones    It is our of our hands, even when we do become pg.  I think we are all healthy and strong and give our embryo's the best chance of success with all the vits and healthy regime we follow so that must work in our favour too    All I can say is god help you when you get pg, cause the next two weeks will definately send you over the edge  
Lunch today is chicken, leek & mushroom pie (no lid) with spinach and cauliflower  
Are you keeping up with the water, its really important and make sure you have at least a glass of milk a day  

Caro - enjoy Calamity Jane   (can't believe one of her songs just popped into my head)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I am keeping up my water and having the milk, but I have to say , I can't really see the point in the milk now. As its a protein thing, surely that is for better eggs, but what is it meant to do now   

Lunch sounds great!! yummy i love pie   So satisfying to eat especially pie and chips, lots of salt and vinegar, now you're talking 

Caro- the bloating is the pits isn't it. It was so bad for me over the weekend after egg collection. I find I wake up without it and then once that water starts a flowing, my belly swells up like Vicky Pollard  not nice.

I am sticking to comedies myself. Got to get those feel good endorphins flowing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you're meant to drink milk when you're and WN suggest that you follow a diet like you are pg on your 2ww so there is lots of point    You want to make sure that your body has the calcium it needs so just have a bloody glass   
Oh yes, I like pie/mash or pie and chips with gravy....oh yummy! I might even have to do one tonight to for dh as I have some left over roast from Sunday  
I bought a celariac, never cooked one before so that should be interesting - any ideas  

Caro - sorry forgot to mention, I had such bad bloating after ec, my stomach was huge on ec and it hasn't gone down since


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm having the bloody milk!!!  I'm drinking it I just don't really see why at this stage in the proceedings when I have a balanced diet, but I'm doing it, I'm doing it!!!   I'm not a mad fan of celeriac myself  Very anaseady (spelling) I've had it in posh restaurants and it is usually pureed when I have had it, mashed to you and me!  

Dh is doing our tea, I think we have chicken so I will urge him towards grilling it and doing some cous cous and salad  keep it simple


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

As long as you are doing as your told  
What is celariac on the GI index - can you have a look please    is it a high carb  

Pots -   Its all happening for you isn't it! Good luck with your scan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Pots- yeah we are both relieved. I have updated you on list on this page. How many days have you got to wait now then?

NVH -it has a GI rating of 35 which means it is low.  Enjoy. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hello,

Sho - great news on your husband staying for 2ww, now you can really relax.

i've just had a massive plate of Chilli nacho's mmmmmmmmmmmmm love them, i think i need to make sure i have a healthy dinner now, well mum's cooking tonight, me and DH go through phases where we see how many nights we can go without cooking dinner!!!!! sunday-KFC, last night-our friends, tonight-my mums, tomorrow-my sisters, and thursday-our other friends, it's brilliant, i definatly recommend you all try it!!!!!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

That can be the theme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Usernames?!?!?!?!?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Pots - sorry Anastacia - love the username - It's Karen from Will and Graces fake name - it always made me laugh!

Sho  - glad to hear DH is staying home with you now, it must be such a relief. When DH goes in June I'll be sure to arrange a coffee meet or three 

Nvh - Never cooked with celariac, so I have no clue on what to do with it! 

Ktx - glad your scan went well.

Bendy - I hope all is well with you hun.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to the pupo ladies!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - what a dramatic name you've got there, but then thats you all over isn't it    now i can't call you anastasia you know, you'll always be pots to me  

Sho - Oh wow, thats brilliant on the old GI then    might do some chips with it...will let you know how they turn out and if they're any good. Great news that dh is staying for your 2ww    see what I mean about all that unused energy in stressing  

Elly - how you doing and hows the weight loss coming along or coming off I should say


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

pots- yeah, so you're in the right place then aren't you! 

NVH- bloody hell. The way you go on you'd think you were some chilled out babe who never stresses about anything   you're one of the biggest worriers I know!!! Fact!! I was't worrying uneccesarily you know, someone else has gone in his place and is going next week, so it could have been an awful outcome We are both relieved though now  Are you going to mash that celeriac or what? Most veg is good on the old GI scale, its potatoes you have to watch and pumpkin and parsnips. Which is a shame cox I LOVE roast nips 

Saz- you're as bad as me for the eating. Its one of favourite pass times 

Wildcat- thanks so much for all your support. Especially over dh it really meant a lot to us both. I know dh was relieved to know there would be someone to come with me to transfer and scans and things if needs be  you are a gem!!

I think I need to put a film on there is shag all on!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I'm in the middle of tidying up for another house viewing,  so can't stop.
I'm gonna forget who's who with all these new user names!!  I'd just got to grips with it as it was!! lol

Sho, that's brilliant news about DH, hopefully he can help prevent you getting 2ww-madness now 

catch you all later, luv Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - get down of that high horse and read my message, I said I was doing chips    And YES I am one of the biggest worriers, which is why I said about all that unused energy cause I was actually referring to myself too.  All I was saying is that worrying and stressing doesn't change the outcome of anything but exccccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuseeeeeeeeee me  
But anyway, your dh is home for now which is the main thing so hopefully he can and will keep you in line for the next 2 weeks  

Alisha - I forgot to mention you earlier    I really hope that your little fighter makes it and you'll be telling us your PUPO later.   

I suppose I must get on with some work now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange- another viewing!! Lets hope they put in a great big offer 

NVH-     you making chips out of the celeriac as if it was a potato is that what you're saying? I think I get what you're saying now.  Well I hope they turn out alright. You haven't had it before have you?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I see Blair has resigned  I suppose that is exciting


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- I getcha!! 18 days then  stupid me we're certianly counting down then aren't we  I take it you are now familiar with dildo cam and everything it has to offer   I see you have a hot date with it in a weeks time. you;ll be looking forward to that then


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Alisha,

I just want to say, I'm thinking of you and I soooo know how you feel as I was there a few weeks back hun. Lots of luck and hang in there xxx

Love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ah yes. I myself was not prepared for the level of intimacy required and was a dildo cam virgin. what a shock  that was  

Actually, yesterday I climbed onto the chair and was horrified that none of the ladies had prepared me adequately for embryo transfer. Oh they're quick to tell you that its very quick there, that there's no "hospital proceedure" and that there is no picture blah blah blah, but what they don't tell you pots is that they elevate you to bloody head height so that everyone and their dog can literally look down your vagina. The bloody embryologist had a good look!!!  I even had to say, "god there's no room for dignity here is there"!   Poor dh was mortally embarrassed 

Luckily Mr R was sitting down so I couldn't have been that high but at Hammersmith I had to have a HSG there and was elevated to head height for someone standing up with my holiest of holies pointing towards a door!!!! I made them check it was defnintely locked


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello all - what a lovely day! Shame I am stuck in the office....

Sho - congrats on being PUPO and with 2 great embies on board. And I am so pleased for you that dh is not going away quite yet and that he is going to be at home with you to celebrate your BFP. 

Alisha - sorry to hear about the 2 embies but fingers crossed the remaining one is the one. Good luck for et this afternoon.

Emma - sorry to hear that you aren't going to be around but understand your reasons completely. Good luck for your FET and looking forward to hearing from you at some point in the future. Take care.

NVH - celeriac is very ugly to look at and a bit of a nightmare to peel but tasty to eat! We generally have it mashed, and it goes well with salmon in my experience.....

Steffan - congrats on being PUPO and good luck for your 2ww 

Lovely name Anastasia!

Hi Wildcat, Angie, Saz, Caro and everyone else

We're off to Woking on Thursday for our implications meeting and looking forward to getting the ball rolling again, even if I am not starting again for another 2 months. Anyone else at Woking on Thursday?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yeh celariac chips, is worth a try   Never  had it before so i'm a bit of a celariac virgin  
Oh and your comment on the ET room, when I had my first ET me and dh burst out laughin cause I was nearly touching the celing! And yes every man and his dog can see your insides  

Monkeylove - good luck on Thursday, hope you got all those questions ready    thanks for the tip on celariac


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-  I daren't look at my dh because I knew I would have just roared with laughter but I could feel his discomfort if you know what I mean. Oh well, better get used to it, because assuming that everyone gets lucky you're more than likely to crap yourself in labour   thats' attractive eh  

Hiya monkey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - there is nothing attractive about giving birth thats for sure but I will do doubt be heading down the sun roof road so no pooing for me   me and dh were like a couple of kids during ET, we managed to restrain ourselves this time though AND I didn't look at dh which helped.  

Oh I really must do some work now   back later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh my word!!!

It is so quiet on here. Come on ladies 

I have been hideously bored all day. I fear I will have to carry on as normal as of tomorrow otherwise I will die of boredom


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Did anyone make a decision on meeting up in chobham? was it the olive tree?

I think either this thursday or next tuesday?


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - how are you feeling this afternoon?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - My pleasure hun, if there is anything I can do, you know you just have to ask   Oh yeah did we forget to tell you about the raised chair thing! The first time I was in there I was also cringing, even though I know Mr R has seen it all before, there is something truely undignified about being raise up to eye level for the whole world to see. I just hope I shaved my bits properly and didn't miss bits - having a tufty minge is not a good look!   

Nvh - I am up to 13lbs lost I think, I had a nice meal out on Saturday night which probably killed a lb but you have to have the odd day where you can treat yourself! I'm into the 4th week now so I'm still doing ok! I shall be very pleased when I get this next lb off as that is 1 stone GONE!  

Angie - another house viewing! I love looking at houses, I'm such a nosey sod! lol Is this the same house you were going for or a new one?

Monkey - you will be starting around the same time as me then - looking at my cycles and assuming we get the short protocol again we hope to start on or around the 26th June, I can't wait now, just want to get on with it.

Saz - not sure about meeting for dinner at the mo - so much going on over the next few weeks, I'm cramming in as much work as I can pull in to earn the pennies as I'm stopping work completely when I start tx.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

In my me me me mode yesterday i didn't say what i wanted to say so here goes.. 

Ang well done with the application form and thinking ahead .. i think its a trap we all fall into at one point or another and get rather complacent.. but its funny how it makes you reevaluate things .. did the same for me too.. but still pondering stuff   wishing you all the best with it and hope you get it  .. what is it by the way?

emma it'll be strange logging on and not seeing your one liners! hope you have a good break and release all those cobwebs.. i expect your df is really pleased! hope you've got a nice holiday planned and wishing you all the best over the next few weeks for your next tx   see you soon .. x

Hatster.. thanks for your kind words yesterday.. and again i can understand how you feel with giving it all a break.. its such emotional madness especailly the fresh goes   have an enjoyable tx free break hun and have fun with your dh   see you soon.. x

monkeylove good luck with your follow up .. hope you've got all your questions down.. in our expereince mr r already answers all our q's without even asking them! hope it goes well  

nvh my dp makes celeriac mash and i'm sure we sometimes have carrot in it too.. i didn't know that about the milk?? well I'm currently downing my pint before my dreaded gestone jab! pmsl i nearly touched the ceiling too   dp noted i went much higher with mr r than mr c  

Kt thanks hun ... great news with the scan.. well done on breaking the barrier   no more scans ehh.. surely you could pay for one if you wanted? i'm sure it'll be plain sailing now and you've got all those exciting things to experience... ermmm.. back pain... not being able to walk or see your feet or your ...***   well done  

wildcat well done on the weight loss that's amazing  

pots what's this anastasia thing?   well done for being on track and not long for you now  

miss tc well done on starting tx hurray!  best of luck with the drugs.. am experiencing the gestone at the moment    

sho that's graeat news about your dh.. hurray!! great news about the car too .. did you go for a test drive when it arrived? sho pmsl at the e/t .. !

bendy keep positive and try to relax (easier said than done)  but try not to worry  

myra when are you starting your fet hun?

caro thanks hun looks like I jumped the gun alittle (well i was going onthe news from them..)   glad the bloating has subsided ..its mad how it lasts for so long but as sho says you are rather ransacked down there    

how are the pupo ladies? saz, sho, steffan, and caro   

erm have i missed anyone? hi gill, beanie (how are you?) nibbles, jules77, jules x, ali, kerry, karen, barney, and everyone else   luc, oskira, piglet, cheesy  

phew! 

thanks for you lovely words and feel a little   ... well it would seem i jumped the gun a little and now have 2 little embys on board   one is 7 cell and one is a little 2 cell so we're pleased   .. no work tomorrow but back on wednesday  booooo


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha, i am thrilled for you, i am wishing you all the luck in the world, so pleased that you got to have 2 of your little frosties back      it gives me hope for my 3 hun, if you know what i mean, personally i have been dreading thawing them, but i might just go to my appt on the 8th now  

Sho, Caro and the pupo girls, hope that you are all doing well  

Love & Hugs to everyone else....

Emma, its not the same without you hun


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Alisha said:


> thanks for you lovely words and feel a little  ... well it would seem i jumped the gun a little and now have 2 little embys on board  one is 7 cell and one is a little 2 cell so we're pleased  .. no work tomorrow but back on wednesday booooo


       fantastic news Alisha honey! Really pleased for you 

Sho - reading through your mad ramblings today made me realise that the 2ww insanity has got you already!      Only joking hun, hope you are ok and keeping positive! 

Saz, Steffan, Caro - sending you three lovely ladies lots and lots of 

I got my info wrong about my appointment  I had my scan today, it was the baseline scan apparently (I didnt know cos I dont down reg as such being an egg recipient). Anyway, it was all fine and we were given the go ahead to start! I have all my drugs and started the progynova today. I have my next scan booked for 10 May, and it is at that scan that I will be given gestone injection lessons! Although I have got all the gear already, tucked away in the cupboard! Took one look at the size of them needles and nearly fainted clean away  I have the first gestone injection on the day my donor angel as her EC, then every other day throughout the 2ww, along with 2 x cyclogest pessaries every day and 4 x progynova tablets every day! I will be rattling and leaking like an old banger!  

Much love to everyone!
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hiya myra thanks sweetie.. its a real worry.. tbh the news they gave me wasn't very clear on the phone and i couldn't digest it at all ..i think i asked 2 -3 times and then she said she spoke to my dp ..so i rang him and got a clearer picture.. but the little ones made it   the 8th so that's really not long now! wishing you huge amounts of luck with that   its quite a long process with fet.. i had expected it to be a few weeks.. so glad that's given you some hope hun   

miss tc.. thanks for your lovely message   wow really not long now.. yippee! 
ermm the gestone jabs  sorry but  but no dead legs yet!   i've deliberatley not talked about it on this thread !! hatster was a very brave bunny


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho pmsl at mr r giving you a kickin


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

Well I still can't get any sleep  Dreams dreams dreams, such a pain because I know you are meant to get lots of rest. 

TC-  Hey, I freely admit I have lost it totally. Dh spends most of the day trying to get me to "hear" what he is saying or answer him, but my mind is just not on anything other than WHAT'S GOING ON IN THERE!!!!  I feel it is best to just go along with the insanity 

Alisha- So so pleased for you. This is brilliant news   Congratulations on being PUPO now. 

Saz- I would like to meet up, but I'm not sure what the turn out is going to be like at the mo  Which is a real shame. I've been past the Green Olive. What is it like in there then ? If a few people are interested maybe we can organise a lunch one. I don't think we'll ever have the numbers we did last year for the meal we went to.

Wildcat- I was well shorn love  

Myra- go for it hun. How many frosties do you have?

If anyone would like to meet up for a lunch/evening meal at the Green Olive in Chobham, add you name to the list:


Saz
Sho

I am not staying in all day today. I am finally going to get to drive the new car. I am doing two short errands to B& to pick up a tin of gloss paint, and then to the farm shop to get some sausages. Nothing too strenuous but it will break up the day. God knows why dh is making such a fuss, I didn't have any time off in any of my last cycles and just cracked on with it. I might make some cake later as well, we'll see.

Have nice days ladies xxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning everyone,

This 2 ww has turned me into some sort of nutter! 

Yesterday afternoon and this morning, i have had no symptoms, not even period pains, nothing, infact i feel complete and utterley normal, my heads not even fuzzy, my boobs don't even hurt anymore, it's really strange, i don't even feel like ive done TX.

What's happening?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Does this mean my period is now due (i haven't had any spotting yet)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i'm going nuts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


How are all you other PUPO's doing, hope your as bad as me!!!

Sho - Lunch sounds good, if food in involved i'll be there, stuffing my fat face!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- I can confirm that I am every bit as insane as you   just go with it. there's absolutely nothing you can do now. It has either worked or it hasn't, same with me unfortunately


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks sho, thats what i been trying to think and know you've said it hopefully it will digest!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

I'm just running in to have a quick look as I'm on a short break at work.

*Alisha*...Congratulations on being PUPO!! That's brilliant news hun!! xx 

Love Angie xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Saz - I went on to feeling absolutely normal after the 1st week from ec.  Its just your body getting back to normal after the op.    

Sho - Hopefully in a couple of days you will be able to get a good nights sleep! The first few days are always a head f&ck    

Alisha - well done on getting two embies safely tucked away inside ya.  Good luck  

Gosh there are loads of you on the 2ww now isn't there! 
  

Myra - glad you feel more positive about your meeting after reading about Alisha's post.  Don't forget that I only had 2 frosties and they both survived the thaw  

Elly - well done on the weight loss, thats brill!  And Yes you definately need a treat once in a while otherwise whats the point.  Keep it up and good luck with loosing that last pound


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!

Back from my errands. Bloody farm shop had already run out of sausages!!!  I need them for dh's family at the weekend. got to go back tomorrow to get some.  

I know you've all been wondering so I'll put your minds at rest. We had a blood free poo this morning but still bloody hurts  

NVH- yeah hopefully. I don't think the bright mornings help though. Flipping sun blasts through which is always accompanied by bird song and my cats wandering round the house like they own the place. I wish I could stop dreaming!! Dh isn't sleeping well either. I said to him this morning that I want to invent a system of transparent glass or some other type of material. You have the front of your abdomen removed and then you can see what it going on in there and then when you get the desired outcome, you can have your front put back. Dh said I was sick!!  

More sudoku for me now til he returns then we're popping out to get him a new shirt for his gradutation and a wedding present for my friend


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

I'm off to the docs in a bit to bear my lady parts to a nurse for a smear and my clamydia swab thing - tests, tests and more bloody tests!!  

Sho, sorry to hear you aren't sleeping well - sadly this goes with the territory when you get your BFP it doesn't get any better! I was getting a few hours a night and waking up 2-3 times at least every night! I dont know if there is anything you can take that is safe to help

Nvh - I have many more lb's to lose but I can't wait to hit that first stone as it's a goal - the gym put me down to lose 12lbs by mid may so I'm way ahead of that!  

saz - its' normal not to feel anything, if you got pg naturally you wouldn't even know until your AF was missed, you might get some cramping though that feels like af, which is scary but seems to be normal.

Miss TC - good luck with everything!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon everyone  

saz.. seems like you've got that second week syndrome ... go for a nice walk hun  

sho bu**er about the sausages... still you get to toodle out again tomorrow in your flashy new motor  

been busy this morning.. just slashed dp's car insurances in half on both his cars... how good is that and got us more discount on our ele & gas   

keep waking up about 6am... think emma had this problem on the steroids too .. 

feeling quite calm today.. will go and potter up the allotment now me thinks.. shalln't do anything strenuous though   

lovely day have a good day all


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone  

 to those on 2ww (Saz it's normal to feel normal   halfway through!)

Wildcat good luck with the tests, they're a pain aren't they  


Well I am well and truly cooked - was just told EC will be on Fri instead of Mon, and DH is currently in Scotland on business!!! 
He'll have to fly home tomorrow, or drive, whatever it takes  

I've had trouble sleeping lately, thinking alot about work etc. I am sad to be leaving, sounds stupid doesn't it  , but I am trying to focus on my new life which will be very different but hopefully equally good!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- Ah you're just having withdrawal symptoms from getting your bits out and experiencing dildo cam  

Alisha- I'm thoroughly enjoying the new car actally. I get to put the i pod in it and everything  Take it easy in the garden you, and UPDATE YOUR TICKER  

Nibbles- Well done you getting cooked well in advance  I had the same problem last week worrying that dh wouldn't be around to provide his half of the DNA and it is worrying but it worked out. I'm sure it will be ok  As for not sleeping, join the club   Neither am I.

Caro how are you doing honey?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha -   on your 2 embies. So glad it was better than you initially thought hun.

Hello Myra, Tash and anyone else around today.

Angie - Hope going back to work today was bearable.

Miss TC - Blimey what a lot of drugs. Sure it will be worth it hough. Hope the Progynova is ok.

Saz - Your ahead of me so I can fully understand how hard the 2ww must get. I've been ok so far as I've been able to convince myself it's ok not to have felt anything yet. Don't think I'll feel the same this time next week.

Sho - Like your idea of being able to see what's going on in there too altough I'm squeamish so perhaps it wouldn't work too well for me  

Wildcat - Hope your tests went ok. Guess the one good thing about although this business is I don't think twice about a smear of swab now - I used to dread them!

Nibbles - Good luck for Friday. So pregnyl shot tonight I guess. Hope your DH isn't in a panic about change of plans! You sound pretty cool about it - well done chick! Bound to take some adjustment giving up your job. I'm half contemplating it too but I know it would be a huge adjustment as my career has been important to me.

I've completed my period of solitary confinement and have been out of the house today!! Met DH for a nice lunch and then went for a lovely walk by the river with some tunes on my MP3. I feel so much better for it. What a gorgeous day! I feel almost normal!!

Think I'll go watch a film now - don't want to push it after all  

Caro


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Afternoon all - working at home this afternoon which is nice. And have just booked an appointment to have a pedicure at 4.30 - that's the kind of work I like!

Great news on your embies Alisha - congrats on being PUPO

   to all girls on 2ww - Sho, Caro, Saz and Steffan

Wildcat - well done on your gym and weight loss regime. I want to get a bit of weight off before I start tx. Not sure I can be bothered when the weather is this nice but may go for a swim later.

Nibbles - good luck for ec on Friday. Hope dh finds an easy way to get home.

Hi NVH, Angie and Myra


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

whoops got carried away up the allotment ..feel a bit achey now   
shall lay on the bed and write a shopping list for dp...

sho ... i have changed my ticker   I've decided to count from e/t as counting towards test day never seems to work for me before ...    oohh yeah i 'd like the removable front panel too sounds like you better copyright that idea  

monkeylove ooooh have a lovely pedicure .. how lovely  

nibbles good luck for e/c on friday.. ahh what a rush to get dh back.. maybe take a flight back so he can relax a little.. best of luck    

caro glad your out of solitary   get a bit of sun on you   what film you watching?

what  a lovely day


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - I watched "Candy". Very depressing tbh. Aussie film about drug addicts with Heath Ledger (cute but looks awful in this!). I had put it right at the bottom of my Amazon film list but for some reason they sent it me first  . Your allotment afternoon sounds much better!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It is FAR too quiet on here at the moment  where has everybody gone?  Have all the pg women gone to the pg boards? Come back!!!!!!


Caro- glad you went out  and about today ad had a good time 

Alisha- I see there is method in your madness 

I went out this pm as well. Just into town to get a few bits and pieces. A generally successful outing I think. Apprentice is on tonight isn't it, so that's my evenings entertainment sorted 

Gill- I believe you are starting tomorrow evening  Good luck with that hun. I really really hope this is your turn.

Strawbs, I think you are on your way as well 

Mary Clarey- I hope the down regging isn't too awful for you.

There are loads of us PUPO and Nibbles will be joing us soon, so I hope there will be a lot of good news coming up soon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

eehhh?   there was a post from piglet a moment ago? ! 
where are you piglet...come out  
hello how are you? was just about to say lovely to see you again.. so shall say it anyway   hope everything is going well with the twinnies    
i saw your message ...even if noone else did!!
take care lol
alisha x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha you'll have to give us the gist of it then. I hope it was an update on twin progress 

How you coping so far Alisha? I am bored bored bored!!!

In my dressing gown and getting comfy as I am getting a bit of ovary pain for some reason.  At least you dont get the aches and pains with the FET which is one plus of it


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

It's all so exciting with all you lovely ladies now PUPO   Sho, Saz, Caro, Steffan     

Alisha - that's excellent news on having 2 embies on board       now the madness begins  

Nibbles - lots of luck and   for EC on Friday

Wildcat - go girl - you'll hit that 14 pound mark by Friday   

Angie - fingers crossed for you that you hear soon about your application - bet it's a weight off your shoulders now that it's posted  

Miss TC - good luck and hope the drugs won't be too bad  

This whole process drives us very normal ladies into complete and utter nutters  . Well I have 6 days to go for my 9 week scan and getting very nervous (bub was sized as 6w when I had my second scan at 7w as we only saw the sac at 6w  ). So praying that all is well in there (definitely could do with Sho's invention   to look in side to see that everything is ok). My nausea is getting worse by the day and this morning actually threw up (sorry tmi) when I got out of bed so hopefully bub is growing. I have it all the time - could some of it be down to the cyclogest as I'm having 2 bum bullets a day. Does cyclogest have side affects - didn't notice much during 2ww.

Anyway, hope Tash and Bendy are well   (Tash - I've stayed away from the other boards too).   

Em - if you are lurking - hope you're ok and enjoying quality time with df.  

Well DH has just gone round for fish & chips as I've got loads of ironing and can't be bothered to cook. Not very healthy I know - but they are so delicious from our chippy   

 to everyone

Take care all,

Love Jules LH


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Jules x,

I would say that since your pregnancy symptoms have moved on to vomit, that that is a good sign   I don't think that the cyclogest would cause the vomit. It usually gives people bloating, painful boobs and AF type cramps not to mention the farts   Enjoy your fish and chips


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening 

Just been having a chuckle at today's chat - you poor 2wwers are getting more and more insane by the minute!  Don't know what I am laughing at though, if all goes well I will hopefully joining you very soon! Actually, I think most of you will test around the time I have ET! 

*Sho* - sounds like you have had a nice "pottering" day hunnie - did you make a cake in the end? A lady I work with makes THE most devine chocolate cake, ooooh it is soooo moist and yummy! She finally clicked that we were making excuses for her to bring cake in to work when one of the girls slipped up and had "2 bithdays" in the space of 3 months     

*Saz, Caro, Steffan, Alisha* - sending all of you, and you *Sho*, hundreds and hundreds of     Gonna be lots of BFP announcements on Woking thread soon, I can feel it in my bones!!!!!

My family and friends think I have gone mad because I have started collecting "orange" Any old tat, paraphenalia, as long as it is coloured "Orange" I have decided to surround myself with orange things - bit mad I know, but hey, I will try anything!   

Love and massive hugs to everyone
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Miss TC - not long now and you too will be on the verge of admitting yourself to a mental hospital!! good luck with the orange thing i must admit i own 1 pair of orange knickers, so i wear them 1 day on, wash them, then wear them the next, i really should think about getting at least 1 more pair!!!!

Caro, Steffan, Alisha,Sho - how are you all holding up? i think i am offically INSANE, i even have little voices talking to me!!!!!

Jules - mmmmmmmmm fish and chips

Angie - good luck with the job application hun.xxxx

Nibbles, NVH, Wildcat, Gill, Monkeylove and everyone else hope you are all well.

I have my 9 month old nephew staying tonight, i put him to bed at 6.30 as usual and the little horror woke up just now, and won't go back to sleep!!!! he is crawling everywhere at top speed, and trying to grab everything in his path, oh now he is sucking on a wet wipe, mmmmmmmm tasty!!!!

right i better go and try to put him back to bed!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

On late as dh is still at rehearsal.

TC- no i didn't make my cake. There is no rush for it as it is only fruit cake. yes I think there may well be a small amount of insanity and a bit of rambling. I think I'm rambling because it is so quiet.  I have nothing orange in my house 

Saz- it will give you some good practice love  I hope he is in bed now the little tike 

To all the PUPO ladies 

Gill- all the best for tomorrow....WE'RE OFF!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D18%252F18%255F3%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







good luck honey 

nibbles- I hope your dh is heading back your way

night night ladies xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho.. have to think what piglet said... maybe she thought twice about posting.. 
she said that she doesn't post often on any other boards either but she just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck and babydust for their tx's  but no news about her twinnies..  has been very quite on here .. even pots has done one ..

hello piglet if your lurking hope i haven't missquoted you  let us know how you're getting on..

sho had a few funny twinges down there after over exerting myself alittle so definately going to take it easy tomorrow at stupid  work.. but ....yay! long weekend too!
know what you mean if it wasn't for the cocktail of drugs I'm on I'd almost forget! hope the ovary pain subsides.. have a good day tomorrow... go for agentle walk ... you know what they say (annoyingly)...only boring people get bored  sorry couldn't resist! i have to say that I never get bored.. far to much to do .. had a lovely potter up the allotment and did some repotting.. got loads going chillis, aubergines, beans, artichokes how delicious are they..the list is endless tbh but you get the picture  night night

ohh miss tc thanks for the oodles of stickyness  what you got orange then? 

dp went shopping and I unpacked and put away as he just crams things in iykwim.. and he got large chocolate cookies ...that I'm not allowed to have  I almost dribbled down my chin... have been very good and didn't surcumb.. no caffein for moi.. he remembered and got me some organic carrot cake slices  that I'm about to go and devour!

good luck gill for tomorrow 

saz are you going to do what gill did with her hammy's and keep playing with him... arree how sweet 
(but i am only joking!)

I'm going to be in so much trouble at college as i still haven't done any assignments  and another is due in on friday that's three I'm supposed to of done  but can't help  ...maybe I'm hoping they'll throw me off the course... YAY! but then work will go mad! might have to come clean about tx with them so they go a little easy on me... but may have already burnt that bridge


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Alisha said:


> ohh miss tc thanks for the oodles of stickyness  what you got orange then?


Well, so far, some plastic oranges, an orange t shirt, an orange vest, an orange blanket, orange crystal stones. All my family and friends are collecting for me 

My latest thought is to dye my lady garden orange  Can you image my consultant's face when he goes to do ET and finds himself confronted with a luminous orange lady garden?    Ah, not sure I have got the bottle! 

Huge hugs and  to the 2ww'ers!!!

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Another crap nights sleep 

Alisha- glad to hear piglet is doing ok. I haven't heard that "boring people get bored" before  hhhmmm I'm not sure what I think of that. I sure am boring at the moment. Not really doing anything except fret!  You are a busy bee down on the farm aren't you  I was naughty as well yesterday but I'm keeping my mouth shut in case NVH kicks my ass sssshhhhh

I think it is quiet because people may have chosen to move on, which is fair enough. It has been rather heavy on here recently and probably served as a catayst for people to move on if it was time for them. Some people are taking a bit of time out as well and perhaps getting ready for their next treatment. Just makes things very quiet. I am so used to having to speed read to catch up and there is no need for that now. Hopefully it will pick up again soon 

Miss TC- did you watch that programme on BBC3 "xxxx off I'm ginger" ? Aparently ginger pubes are a real no no! Don't do it to yourself   

Once again, good luck to Gill  and to Strawbs who i think starts d/regs today as well 

I don't think anyone else is doing anything today.

I have a few errands to do as well today again and prep for the decent of the in laws tomorrow. Off to jump in the shower


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just another really quick post to say goodmorning as I'm on my break at work.

I hope you 2ww'ers aren't going too loopy   and are feeling ok  

I'm not too sure where everyone is at the mo' in their tx as it's harder for me to catch up when at work  
Good luck for those who are on tx at the mo' and hope the pg ladies are doing well  

I sent off another job application form yesterday, same job, (student pharmacy technician) but in a different hospital, so it's just a 'wait and see' now.

Catch you all later, love Angie xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Angie- Good for you getting those applications out there. I'm sure you will be successful 

yo Pots  my main symptom is insanity to be honest  

Popping out now. It might just take my mind off things. Ta ta


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I am going to take a back seat for a bit as I don't feel like I belong anymore    Besides, I feel like a leper (sp) sometimes as I seem to get ignored on a regular basis by certain people, so have decided not to post that often. I think its a bit ironic really considering  the whole reason why we are on this thread is to get pregnant, but then to be blanked when you get your bfp is very sad! I know first hand about the jealousy involved when others get pg, but I have genuinely been happy for people and although it would be nice to stay, its hard to know what to say sometimes as I am always watching what I am saying in case I might upset someone   I can't talk about what I am doing or planning as more often or not it involves me and my babies, so I just end up talking sh*t on here and i'm sure you're all bored at hearing what I am having for lunch everyday  
I will pop by as its impossible to stay away altogether and if I can help then I will    
Besides its a bit of a 2ww thread at the moment, so will just sit back and watch you all go slowly crazy    Fingers crossed that we see lots of bfp's in the next few weeks....    (and then you'll know what i'm talking about)   

            

Sho - I am staying away from all boards at the moment until I am where I want to be in my head so I am not posting anywhere else.
The slightest thing sends me round the bend  

Gill - good luck with your first jab tonight, am so excited that your starting again    

Pots - i'll always be at the end of a pm  

Jules - good luck with your scan  

Tracy - best of luck to you too, hope those orange items does the trick for your PMA


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning  

Jules hope the scan goes well  

Angie hope you'll find an interesting job soon!

Sho I sympathise with the bad nights sleep, recurrent theme for me as well  

MissTC - go for it it would be such a laugh  

All PUPO ladies    

I did my Pregnyl jab last night and DH is flying back tonight so everything is on track for tomorrow. I am a little bit worried that I won't get as many eggs as we were hoping for since EC is earlier than planned but nothing I can do about it except hope that I'll get at least a couple of good ones so I can join the PUPO ranks next week!

Having a hard time trying to adjust to the idea that I'm soon leaving my well paid cushy number job...many sleepless nights.... but the thought of another year with no success conceiving and just "standing still" whilst everyone around me moves on with their personal lives really really doesn't appeal so based on that I think I've made the right decision  
We're going to see the puppies again on Sunday - can't wait!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Mornin' all !!

Anyone seen this story today? The twins who are massively different sizes? Such a lovely story - and an IVF success too!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007200439,00.html

/links


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

I'm not going to do a proper post yet as I am suddenly feeling very 2ww loopy and so I'm going to get myself out of the house in the hope I settle down a bit. Will come back on later for proper personals.

Tash - I love your posts and support. I hope you won't go far  

Caro


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All

Well i finally had my first appointment at Woking, I saw Dr Nicholas Brook. They were all very nice so I have decided that I definately want to start treatment there (i was comparing to argc). I have also asked about the possibility of egg sharing and have my appointment to see Suze on 16 May to discuss this further. The doctor said it shouldn't be a problem so hopefully i can. I'm really looking forward to getting started again, i'm trying to remember all the things i need to do water, milk, vitamins etc.

If anyone has any advice or suggestions I could do with some guidance.

Thanks

Jenny x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH said:


> I don't feel like I belong anymore  I feel like a leper (sp) sometimes as I seem to get ignored on a regular basis by certain people, so have decided not to post that often. I think its a bit ironic really considering the whole reason why we are on this thread is to get pregnant, but then to be blanked when you get your bfp is very sad! I know first hand about the jealousy involved when others get pg, but I have genuinely been happy for people and although it would be nice to stay, its hard to know what to say sometimes as I am always watching what I am saying in case I might upset someone  I can't talk about what I am doing or planning as more often or not it involves me and my babies, so I just end up talking sh*t on here and i'm sure you're all bored at hearing what I am having for lunch everyday
> 
> its a bit of a 2ww thread at the moment


Tash please don't leave  i have "sensed" that this might the reason for peoples absence. I for one and I'm sure I speak for other, WANT to hear all of your news. I actually miss the updates from Cheesy and KT and had hoped that you and Bendy would stick around with us til your babies are born. I want to hear about your sickness (if you have any) I want to hear your symptoms, its what we're all striving for for Gods sake. I can't believe you feel like you can't say that stuff now. I feel so sad. As for the 2ww thread, you're right it is a bit, but what can you do. I refuse to not talk about what is going on in my life on here, it is what we have all done for ages until recently. Wanting treatment, waiting for treatment, going through treatment, getting pregnant, tragedy of losing babies, having babies, scans is what this thread is about surely!!!! the whole range of things that is IVF!!! (look I'm getting on my high horse again  ) I don't want you to leave. And I want things back to normal. Yeah sometimes we annoy eachother, somtimes issues hurt a bit, but we have in the past and we should be able to get over it and go on sharing our life stories with eachother and most importantly get and give support to eachother.

So can you please tell me what is going on with you!!!! I really want to know. Did you tell people at work? Are you getting fat? Do your boobs hurt yet? Come on spill it!!!!!

Nibbles- congrats on your jab!! Glad dh is coming back to "contribute"   As for leaving your job, I struggled with the idea of leaving my job and the extra financial security etc. you get used to it hun  Relax and go with it you will feel better for it.

Caro-  I'm with you there love. I'm hanging on by a very thin thread myself.  in laws better not step out of line this weekend 

Posh- that is brilliant news. I really admire people who decide to egg share. They do so much for people they don't even know. Such a kind thing to do. Your apointment will be here before you know it. As for getting ready for treatment. Make sure you're taking your folilc acid. I take Pregnacare now so I get a balanced dose of everything that is good for you. Its pricey though you get it from Boots. I think NVH may take something else, but I could be wrong there  when you start treatment they advise 2 litres of water and 1 milk. I just suggest you eat well and if you're carrying a few pounds try lose it sensibly only because you tend to put on a few pounds with the treatment. I'm sure if I've forgotten anything, someone will put me right  Well done though!!!

As for me, popped into town and there was a farmers market. Bought loads of stuff and had ate loads too!!!! loads of free food, why wasn't I told about this before? Came away with a bag of samosa's. Delish!!! I may go back in a bit


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W- Ah!! I have to say the first thing that caught my attention was the little ones ridiculous head wear!!   Why do people think it is ok to humiliate their children just because they can't fight back?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash - am so sorry you feel like that hun.  I can only echo what Sho has said, I love hearing all about the pregnancy's on here.... it reminds me just what we are all going through this for.  I miss Kate & Cheesy too, we can't lose you as well.  I hope you reconsider.  This thread has changed a lot recently and it's a real shame x

Sho - sorry been meaning to come on for ages to congratulate you on being PUPO.  Glad to see you are not resiting and just riding the wave of insanity    Anyway so pleased for you mate and am keeping everything crossed for you      And I love hearing how it's all going for the 2ww's

Alisha - you too hun, it must have been so stressful but glad your little embies are back where they belong.

Caro - not long now    

Nibbles - I undertand you being nervous, it is a big change but for what it is worth I think you're doing the right thing.  Lots of luck for EC

Angie - good on yer girl    

Gill - you okay? good luck for your jab tonight xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello People  

I'm still a lurker and read your posts most days but am still wary of posting my own news   Yes, I did post last night then chickened out but then got found out by Alisha     I post on the Surrey board sometimes and on Hobby talk too, as I'm a [email protected] gardener! 

I won't do personals as I'm bound to miss someone out, but I'm so looking forward to hearing about some bfp's in the next few weeks, and I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you, especially those about to start treatment, or are smack bang in the middle of the madness  

With me, the twins are fine and I had my first antenatal appointment yesterday where we heard both hearts beating away like good uns   We tried listening through a toilet roll but didn't hear a thing, but then my DH is very hard of hearing anyway and could only hear all my wind rushing about  - I told him I don't get wind  

    to every single one of you


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Sho - Thanks for the info. I did look at the Zita West Vitafem but the pregnacare are prob much cheaper. Do you have suggestions for dp he did have some wellman before, dont know if they are the best?

Thanks

Jennyx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tash - please don't go anywhere! You have been such a great support since I first posted on the babycentre that it would be terrible if you weren't around anymore. And I definitely like to hear all your baby related news. That is why we are here after all. I don't think I have been blanking you although I know I don't post that much but if I have I didn't mean it. 

Hi Piglet - glad to hear all is going well for you and the twins. Good to hear from you.

Gill - hope all went well with 1st jab.

Ladies on 2ww - Sho, Saz, Steffan, Alisha and Caro - sending you lots of   . I don't think you can avoid going a bit round the bend in 2ww - time just goes too slowly...


Hi Karen - how's things with you?

Nibbles - good luck tomorrow and can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.

Hi Angie - well done on another job application - good luck for hearing back

Pots - sorry that you are in pain - how is the AGRC treating you?

Miss TC - surely all that orange stuff is going to give you a BFP this time. Sadly I really don't suit orange so maybe I should follow Saz's lead and stick to orange knickers.

Mr Wildcat - thanks for the link. I will read the story now.

Hi anyone else who's lurking and anyone I have missed

Anyway we were at Woking this am for implications meeting - all went well and we will be starting again day 21 of cycle after this, so about July 1st. Didn't really learn anything that we didn't already know - they are still saying last cycle was just bad luck as the fresh embie was great quality so we shall see what happens next time. We are on the borderline of ICSI so that may still happen depending on the number of eggs we get. There's nothing wrong with dh's sperm (which he is obviously pleased about) but the fertilisation rate could be better. We have also booked in for a counselling session - it can't do any harm and dh and i both think that it would be good to vent some frustration with how unfair this whole infertility thing is!

Whoops - forgot Jenny - sorry and welcome to the board!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone!  I'm still lurking too since I've still not had an appointment yet.


AND you ask why didn't you have your appointment on April 26th?  BECAUSE.......Woking didn't tell me I had to come in on the 10th too!  SO THAT HAS PUSHED US BACK UNTIL END OF JUNE and JULY. Like we haven't already waited 6 mos for this!  AND I CALLED 4 times to check on the appointment and not one time did anyone say anything about the 10TH!!!!!    OH well...............  It's meant to be I guess. 

POSH.........  I'm going to be a egg sharer/donor too!  (if I meet all the criteria)  So far all tests have come back fine for us and my FSH was 3!!!!!!  I was relieved about that. I haven't found alot of donor's for Woking so it's great your on here now.  I  know it's slightly different for us....like extra appointments etc.?  Good luck to you and I can't wait to see how things go for you.  I'm curious how long the wait will be to find a match??  I guess there's no way to tell?

Good Luck to the PUPO'S    HAng in there! 

Hello to everyone. And thanks for making this board so nice to visit!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

pregnant until proven otherwise..................PUPO



checking my ticker!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am too a lurker, and I am really sad to see that Tash is also feeling this way too now, as it seems such a shame that in the last month the posts have reduced dramatically after a few chosen words were said.

I promise to keep in touch but will not be on here as much everyday as I once was as I am now getting loads more work done which is a good thing

Thinking of you all and looking forward to loads of BFP's real soon

Ktx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Tash, you know what i think hun  

Kt, lovely to hear from you, glad to see that you are well  

Piglet, hi hunny, so nice to see you popping in to say hello  

Well Sho, have you pulled your hair out yet hun, hope thats not the case and you are lovely and calm  

Caro, hope you are ok to hun  

Hi Emma, if you are lurking hun, miss ya  

Gill, hope the jabbing goes well today hun, thinking about you  

Alisha, how are you hun, hope your little ones are snuggling in nicely now the are back where they belong  

Nibbles, goodluck with e/c tomorrow  

Monkey, great news on your imps meeting, so pleased that you are getting started again, its sounds like me and you will be cycle buddies, as intend to start d/r for my FET around end of June  

Hi Karen, nice to hear from you, any news on when you are starting your FET

Hello to Pots, Ali, Beanie, Cheesy, Oskira, Wildcats, Fingers and everyone else


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

T- Nick Brook was really nice he was very reassuring he didnt see any problems so he made it seemed like a walk in the park, which certainly made me stop worrying.

Babydreams - thats great that you want to eggshare aswell, have you had all the blood tests for the sharing done or just the norm? It was suggested that I wait till my appointment then get them all done at once so not long and I will know some more info.

Hi to everyone else, i will try and get to grips with everyone on here.

Thanks
Jenny x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

BBpiglet7 said:


> We tried listening through a toilet roll but didn't hear a thing,


 that is hilarious!!!!   I can understand you being wary. Don't be! 

Posh- I'm not that sure about men. I think the really big thing is booze and smoking. I would say though that is isn't neccesary to get him to cut out booze absolutely but to cut right down. As for vitamins, you can buy general ones like Well man as you say. I used to get my dh to take vit c and zinc and selenium etc, and his count actually reduced. He gave them up and his count went up. A balanced diet and a multi vitamin is probably enough. 

Monkey- glad you are sorted with a proper date to start now.  A bit of counselling won't hurt like you say.

Baby dreams- thats outrageous!!!  I can't believe they didn't tell you about the other appointment. I hope you can get moving soon 

KT- the posts have gone down, and it is such a shame. I am hoping that we can put it behind us eventually and get some old friends back. 

Myra- yes, I am indeed pulling my hair out. twinges galour and reading everything into every single one. Oh well, the joys of the 2ww 

back from my errands and got some other little bits to do round the house. Like painting the scuffed bits in the hall way to make a good inpression on the out laws  dh is working tonight so a very boring night ahead of me. I hope there will be some friendly "faces" around here to keep me company


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

hope you are all well, i am feeling really down today , and i can't snap ouy of it, i've been for a walk and shopping, but it's no use. Up until now i've been really positive, and i was adimenet (sp) i was pregnant, but now i'm sure it hasn't worked i haven't had any bleeding or anything but i can just feel it, i just want to cry 

Sorry for the moan, i shall try and do personals later.xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Saz!!! 

yep it is a really tough rollercoaster. One minute you're up thinking you are definitely pregnant, the next minute convinced your period is coming. I wish I could give you some proper advice, but unfortunately all we can do is wait it out. If its any consolation, I'm exactly the same love  Try your hardest to get that positivity back.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs implications 26th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 June/July

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex Fertility Centre in Nov 
Beanie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Nibbles
Miss TC 

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Saz 1x4 cell on board 
Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 
Steffan
Alisha

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Mi Mi
Sumei

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
Jules x EDD 10-12-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

I just want to say to the pg girls.....I love hearing how things are going!!! I know we each can't speak for everyone and everyone deals with everything differently, but I am just speaking from my own feelings.
I am someone who has been trying to conceive for 12+ years and have never been pg and I still love to hear when people fall pg, ESPECIALLY guys on here, as I know first hand how hard it is to get there! 
I hate it when people in 'real life' pussy foot around me not wanting to tell me things like that incase it upsets me. It really only makes me mad as it means that these people don't really know me and must think of me as a 'lesser person' than I am if they expect me to react that way. 
You girls who have realised the 'dream' should be celebrated!!! We need you here to give us hope!!! so please please stay!!!

love Angie xxxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

saz24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> hope you are all well, i am feeling really down today , and i can't snap ouy of it, i've been for a walk and shopping, but it's no use. Up until now i've been really positive, and i was adimenet (sp) i was pregnant, but now i'm sure it hasn't worked i haven't had any bleeding or anything but i can just feel it, i just want to cry
> 
> Sorry for the moan, i shall try and do personals later.xxxx


Saz - I'm feeling exactly the same hun. I've even tried the same things - shopping and walking - and neither have helped. I think we need Tash to keep posting and reminding us that she didn't have any symptoms either... see Tash, we need you 

Sorry for being rubbish with posting today. Really hoping I can snap out of this soon.

Lots of love, Caro xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro and Saz- Without meaning to be patronising, this is the first 2ww you have both had and I really really hope it is your last. The way you are feeling is natural. I put it down to the "out of controlness" of it. We have no control over the out come now and you can't help but feel helpless. My advice is to just go with it. rather than battle against the way you feel, I find you come out the other side when you just accept that you're having a bad day.

I feel exactly the same. I had a right strop last night just out of the pure frustration of it all. My fingers are crossed for all of us


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your messages and pm's, i will still be around just not posting so often  

I just wanted to say that I felt terrible in the 1st week after ec, then went on to feel totally normal.  You 2wwer's won't and can't know whats going on in there and most of us know first hand how hard the 2ww is! No matter how much you say not to stress it just isn't possible.  The only thing that will tell you that you are pg is a positive hpt!  Even when people have lots of symptoms it doesn't mean a thing! There is no rule to the madness of the 2ww!
Its such a rollercoaster and a very bumpy one at that, please try hard to stay positive cause there is nothing that anyone can do now except mother nature


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the support, without meaning to offend, i'm kinda glad your feeling the same as me, i don't feel so alone , well i have a busy weekend ahead of me, Friday night, we are going into london for dinner with BIL and his Girlfriend, then saturday 2 lots of our friends coming up from my home town in N.Devon, so it will be bbqs, shopping, and maybe the zoo, it's uncanny really 1 is 7 months gone and the other has a year old daughter, the funny thing is i love it, i don't ever feel jealous or resentment, i love when people get preggers, i just can't wait for it to be me, (i get all their hand me downs, cheap as chips!!!)

I've picked up a little now, been cleaning the bathroom!!!

NVH - i don't really know you but, you can't disapear, you give such good advice xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- no offence, it helps to know that you're not on your own in your madness  A weekend of distraction will do you good. I'm actualy glad I have a weekend of distraction as well. 

Glad you're feeling a bit more perky. don't be donig too much heavy cleaning now. Although dh forgot to vacuum and I had to do it today 

Anyway, if you have a read back Saz, you'll discover that NVH is the abo****e maddest of all when it comes to anything IVF/ICSI related, so you're in good company


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im a lurker too and when i feel better  and stop being sick i shall be back a little more but not as much as im so busy with other things

Just wanted to send lots of       to everyone on their 2ww!!  Keeping everything crossed for you

Love you all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hi ladies

Just to add my twopennorth worth! 

Tash, Bendy, Cheesy, KT, and all you other pregnant ladies - PLEASE don't leave the thread! You must realise by all the pleas not to go that you are so wanted and needed on here!

Personally, I LOVE hearing baby stories, scan stories, bump stories, anything baby related! I can't take it off strangers, but hearing my FFriends, who I know have gone through the same agony of longing as me, talking about their dreams gives me hope and a warm glow!

Sorry, I know I am only "honarary" on this thread, but just thought I would chip in ! 

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx*


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my word what has happened here  , I used to race up the stairs to get my FF fix!!! but it feels like then end of a school year or your teenage summers of crazyness has ended atm, you know when you just know that it will never be the same, the laughs wont be off the cuff,the atmoshere cant be dragged back  , cos we are all walking on poxy egg-shells all the time!! why cant we just go back to the way we were   please   I dont bear any malice to those ladies with bfp's, isnt that why we are here for gods sake!!!!

Tash- we belong to the WN thread hun   dont go matey  

Kt, great to hear from you, so you are carrying a hubba bubba huh!!!!  

Piggy- hi hun nice to hear from you too  

Sho- thanks for your kind words about my jab tonight, its all done and dusted, here we go again   keep calm and rememeber 3.2.....1.... relax 

Alisha,  hope your embies are snuggling in nicely and doing their thang!!!!    

Nibbles, goodluck with e/c tomorrow   , is dh at home now, what a nightmare!!!!  

caro & saz    

Monkey, great news on your meeting !!!!   

Hi Karen- im good ta hun and youuuuuuuuuuu   

Hello to Pots, Ali, Beanie,Emma Cheesy, Elly,  Fingers, Myra, Bendy,hatster and everyone I may have missed!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

gill5164 said:


> and everyone I may have missed!!!


Me


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Hi girls

It's lovely to here about everyone that is or has got pregnant it gives us all hope, I know I'm still a newbie but you all seem great and it would be a shame if you don't post 

Sho, Caro, Saz   

Posh glad your making progress 

I can't wait till the 18th to get started  

Sukie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

Gill-  I think we can all agree that the amosphere has been "damaged" by recent events. I think most people have said that really we all want a little bit of baby update and scan pics etc  So lets get the vibe back thats what I say  I for one am looking forward to "Gill on d/regs" if I remember rightly that is something to behold  

Sukie- believe me, the 18th will be here before you know it, then it will drag through d/regs then it will race through stimms, then it will drag like hell through the 2ww. You've got it all to look forward to it. The excitement of it is great, but I for one dn't want to go through it again. Ruddy pain in the ****!!! 

Hi TC  don't want you to feel left out, and well said by the way 

Hi to all you lurkers, Ali, Emma, Minow

Hi to all you pg ladies, Os, Piglet, KT, NVH, Julesx, Bendy and the others I can't remember 

Hi to Cheesy if you still have time

Hi to everyone else


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sho....could you update me  1st appoint Woking  June 26th?  

THANKS!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh i'm sad and sorry that you feel that way.. am paranoid now   if i have missed you off any posties .. it certainly hasn't been intentional     you're our only regular twinnie gal..and I echo all the things the others have said .. we just don't want to lose you lovely pregnant ladies   how will you while away the day   and keep us upto speed with the *****y gossipers at the end of your office?  ... 
have a question or two too....did you take co enzyme thorugh the 2ww too? and me and sho wouldn't of known that about the milk either..   so you can't be a stranger ..  

bendy - sorry to hear you've been having m/s but that is a really good sign that bubs is kicking out some hormones ... but it can't be too nice   

sho you've not been up to much then...(again  ) what you and dh got planned =for the long weekend? anything nice? sho I'm suffering with the early morning wake up thing that emma had ..so its almost a 6 oclock start .. but manage to shnoozle back to sleep until dp starts stomping around  

piglet good to hear from you proper..pmsl at the bog roll..   i'm sure you could find somethingmore effective..  would a glass work...? how are them worms? i braved mine and emptyied it out a few weeks back... all the egg shells were at the bottom   and advocado shells... but loads of worms i seived out to bung back in..eek haven't checked them out lately after all this hot weather and theyve had their winter coat on   

miss tc ..please heed sho's advice on that one   could seriously put the consultant off his stroke   
the orange collecting is going well then ... i would actually like some orange nik nacks but haven't seen any anywhere   so if you come across any... let us know! 

pots glad you haven' 'done one' either   woody is almost part of my desk top! how are you finding the argc?

ang ..roll out those applications .. fingers crossed you hear some positive news soon  

hey karen.. good to hear from you again   

caro adn saz sorry you've been in the dumps today hoping tomorrow looks brighter for the pair of you    keep thinking positively

gill's hiding too... hope the jab goes well today hun.. oh no ...there she is    how are you? and more importantly the hammys? we still haven't seen a picky yet... 

Hello to Ali,  Beanie, Emma Cheesy, Elly,  Fingers, Myra, hatster, sukei and babydreams and a special hello to jenny too   everyone esle I've misssed   tried not to   

hope the thread doesn't nose dive  
well have you all got anything planned for this weekend?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Sho I hope you don't have to go through another one too 

Good luck babydreams 

Alisha 

Sukie


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Posh............I forgot to respond to you about the bloodworks....We have only done the normal one's.  WE still have to do the "donor" bloodworks. And yes they just do them all at one time (as far as I know) .
I'm just wondering how much they take for so many different tests? 
Can't wait to have them done and hope they come back ok.  I think some take 6 weeks for results.

I hope we can get matched in a quick amount of time. 

I wonder what all the guidelines are that they follow to match people?   

This is gonna be an interesting experience.


Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been assigned to Dr Curtis.  Anyone have any feedback??


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just back from my our couple of days away. Stayed in Salisbury and visited Salisbury Cathedral, I'm not particularly religious but what an amazing place. Did the tiniest bit of shopping in Salisbury - my credit card is still on fire!!! We spent today at Longleat and had a fabulous day, the weather was gorgeous, we looked round Longleat House and the gardens, went to Pets Corner and watched the parrot show ( hilarious), took the little train round the park and then on the boat and got drenched by the sealions. Finally drove round the safari park - nearly ran over a lion as he was that close to the road. He literally was no more than 3 feet from the car - absolutely amazing!!








We're off to Windsor Castle tomorrow with my mum so we are really getting the culture in this week!!

I have to go back and catch up on the last couple of days but I can see from the last few posts that you are planning to step back Tash - you've got to do what is right for you honey but don't leave us all together please. What the others say is true for me too - I love to hear the news from you BFP girls, it gives me hope that one day soon I might actually get to a 2ww let alone a BFP . I don't begrudge anyone their BFP's on this board as everyone has had their own personal struggle to get the coveted result, you've all been there, done it, got the Tshirt as far as tx is concerned and the fact that you got there in the end is such a confidence boost for those of us still waiting for our time.      

Sorry to everyone else for the lack of personals, it's been a long old day so am just going to catch up quickly and then will post tomorrow night or Saturday. Needless to say lots of love,    ,          to you all.

Babydreams219 - I'm under Mr C - he's a nice guy and knows his stuff - you can't go far wrong with any of the team at WN!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alisha said:


> how are them worms?


Well, I know I mitta mentioned that I accidentally pooped on the floor when I was turning myself inside out being sick one day, but I didn't know it was because I got worms....................


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning,  

well i feel much better today, hope it stays!!

Sho - Thanks for the update, hope your feeling good and not in need of a straight jacket yet?!?!? hope you have a good weekend with the out laws!   

Alisha - how are you feeling?    

Fingersarecrossed - sounds like you've had lots of fun the last couple of days, we are gonig to longleat soon, i can't wait. 

Baby dreams - good luck with the match. 

Caro - i hope you've picked up aswell, it's soooooo weird how every day is different.   

Nibbles - hope EC goes well today. 

NVH - don't go, i want to here your pregnancy stories!  

Piglet - sorry but i pmsl at your post, it sounds like something i would do!!!

hello to Sukie, Gill, Beanie, Cheesy, Myra, Hatster, Bendy, Jules, Miss TC, Monkey and pots

Hope i haven't missed anyone out, if i have then i'm very sorry!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning all!!

well, i am no longer bloated and obviously worried that this means its all over for me already  Very stupid I know. I don't know what is happening, I am eating and eating and losing weight  What is that all about? 

Alisha- you busy bee. You're always up to something. I'm so paranoid, there are things for me to do then I get a pang of the guilts and feel I need to sit down which is ridiculous. thats why nothing is really getting done, but there is no excuse today. this house need a good sort out before they all turn up. 

Babydreams and Posh, can you go back a page or so to the last update i posted. i think I may have gotten you both mixed up. Just confirm that you are in the right places. If not tell me what I've done wrong and I'll put it right. 

fingers- glad to see you had a good time. We were planning on going to Longleat in the Summer as well  

Saz- glad you're feeling a bit better today. i am as well acutally. I'm sure in a short time I will have gone 180 and be feeling anxious again. Busy today so that should keep things at bay  Any plans for today ?

well I'm off out to my GP shortly to pick up my metformin prescription. Also need to get dh a graduation gift of some description and get some money out for the weekend. we're eating out tonight when they get here, need money tomorrow for lunch and evening meal as well so no doubt we will be skint come Monday   

so catch up with you all later. Its great to see some more posts on here again ladies


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - whats metformin for? and i have nothing major planned, clean the house and have a shower, thats about it!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Metformin is to help manage my PCO (Poly cystic ovaries) I don't think its doing anything to be honest but better to try it than to not I reckon. Do you work normally or are you lovely lady of leisure? That's what I consider myself although techincally I am self employed  doesn't feel like it though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely bank holiday weekend, sadly for me i am working all of it  

Sho, have fun with the outlaws hun   might help to take your mind off things having someone else to look after

Hope all you other PUPO girls have a stress free weekend

Hi to everyone else and have a good one


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nibbles * - Hope EC has gone well. Thinking of you. Was it Mr R, C or B for you?

*Saz* - Glad you are feeling a bit brighter and sounds like you have a great weekend ahead to distract as much as possible.

*Miss TC * - Hope the progynova is going ok.

*Piglet* - Glad to hear all is well with you and twinnies.

*Tash and Sho* - Thanks for your 2ww advise. You know I honestly thought I'd be ok but until your in it, you just don't know how hard it will be do you. I appreciate your reassurance.

*Monkey* - Glad your meeting went well.

*Alisha* - How you doing hun? Busy with allotments or college work today?

*Angie* - Hope work has been ok since you went back.

*Gill * - So you start d/r today?? Good luck hun. Hope you are feeling ok about getting started.

*Sukie* - Not long now hun

*Pots* - Haven't heard form you in a little while. All ok hun?

*Posh and Babydreams * - so you are our Egg Donors right? Must be nice to be young enough for that - I'm too old 

*Babydreams * - I'm with Mr C and I think he is very good. So good I even went private so he could do my Lap. I really trust him and he has a kind manner.

Hello *Karen* - how are you hun?

*Kerry* - Sounds like you've had a fun few days! Enjoy the Castle.

*Sho* - Good luck gift shopping for DH. Any ideas? Surely the lack of bloating is just a recovery from EC and doesn't mean anything. I'm not bloated any more either.

*Myra* - Sorry you have to work for the weekend, that's pants. What is it you do?

Hello to all the lovely ladies who are not regularly posting right now - *Beanie, Hatster, Minow, Emma, Bendy, Ali, Os, Cheesy*

I feel a lot brighter today. Would still love the tiniest of symptoms to pin my hpoes on but hey ho. Meeting a friend who is 4 months pregnant courtesy of WN for lunch and a walk today. We were meant to have a facial but they rang and said they'd had a powercut - can you believe that?!? DH had an interview today. He is trying to get a better paid job so I have an option to quit if I can't take working with more cycles. Bless him for trying even if it doesn't come through. And it's another lovely day.

Take care all,

Caro


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sho - my next appointment is on 16 May.

Babydream - I am hoping to get the majority of bloods done at my docs but i think there are a few that woking have to do. I will let you know what happens at my appointment they did say it may take longer with all the bloods and getting matched but hopefully once i have my appointment the ball will start rolling. If any knows the routine for egg share I would love to know more, i may try posting on the egg share board also.

Thanks

Good luck to all   

Jen x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hurrah it's Friday and hurrah it's a long weekend. We're off on a family trip to France for the weekend as well which will be great.

Glad to hear that the 2ww ladies are generally feeling better today. A busy weekend will definitely make time fly. I always found the days at work to be by far the worst. Too much time to surf the net and wonder!   

Nibbles - hope all went well this morning.

Hi all of the pregnant ladies - did you hear on the news this morning that they can tell the sex of a baby now at 6 weeks? I definitely want to find out asap when I finally get my BFP.

Fingers -good to hear from you and sounds like you have been having fun.

Myra -sorry you have to work this weekend.

Jenny - I am afraid that I don't know anything about eggshare. I wish I was young enough for that as well.

Gill - well done on that first jab. Just think - you'll have your BFP in 6 weeks!  

Hello to everyone else  on this lovely day


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm so sorry that I don't have time for many personnals at the mo', I'm just trying to catch up with everything now I'm back at work. I got so used to being off all the time and having all the time in the world!! I'm sure I'll get back into things soon.

I hope you're all well and have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend planned. I am working the whole lot, but can't really complain after having a month off.

I have a bit of a change of plan with regards to my NHS funded cycle after I turn 36 in Nov. We are now going to the Essex Fertility Centre (Holly House) instead of Salisbury. There are many reasons for this, but I have spoken to a few people at my PCT and have done a bit of reasearch. They are considered a bit more 'cutting edge' than many clinics and are well known for their 'Blastocyst programme', which is just what I think we need for our 3rd go!!
We don't have the option to stay at Woking, and at first I was a bit annoyed at this, but am now quite excited as maybe a different approach is what we need.

Anyway, hope you are all well and have a great weekend.

Love Ang xx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho - yes i normally work, i have recently set up my own business, an events company, my main client at the moment is with the Berkshire School of Polo, i do all their corporate days and Hen and Stag Parties, it keeps me busy, i'm trying to break into the army messes for all the summer and xmas balls, what do you do?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

Steffan - did I just read on the 2ww thread that it was your test date today? Thinking of you honey and hoping you got your dream          

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

howdy!

In throws of last minute organisation before they turn up. House is ***** and span although no doubt I will have forgotten something 
Saz- I have my own business now as well. I am a partner of a cake making company. mainly Wedding cakes and celebration cakes. We've only been going a year and so far it is going well. Good luck breaking into the mess. It can be done, they all love a drink and a so as you know!! Dh's lot are already discussing the xmas do for this year 

Steffan- yeah good luck if you are testing soon 

thinking of you alisha, caro and saz this weekend.   I hope you all have good distracting ones

Gill- has that buserilin kicked in yet?  

Strawbs, -how you doing with those jabs?

Nibbles- hoping you did ok today and are just looking after yourself getting ready for the awful call tomorrow morning and getting those embies back on board on Monday. my fingers are crossed for you 

Angie- As I have said  before, good on you for going with your instincts. Lets hope that this free go is THE one that counts  you won't be going anywhere though will you? 

Off now before they turn up. Enjoy your weekends everyone xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quickie as we're heading up to Cheshire in an hour to visit MIL for the weekend so soz not many personals. 

Nibbles - hope everything went well with EC and you're not in too much discomfort

Steffan -     for your test.

Angie - that's brilliant news about the change of clinics for your NHS cycle - wishing you lots and lots of   when you start later in the year. It'll be here before you know it.  

Sho, Caro, Saz, Alisha - stay   and don't go  

At least my weekend away will take my mind off the scan on Tuesday - fingers crossed!

 Tash, Bendy and Sumie - hope you're all doing ok and please don't go anywhere   That goes for cheesy and piglet   

 to all the lurkers, those waiting to start treatment, or having treatment and the new girlies.

Have a fab weekend,

Love Jules LH xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you lot have been quiet today  

have a good one sho.. you ... how are you feelilng ..any twinges or owt? have to say had a blim of a blim of a blim of brownish cm yesterday and sort of but not butterflyish in the womb area today.. (did any of that make any sense   ) difficult to say   but hoping it could be where mr r popped them back ..it felt a bit higher than previous times .. have a great weekend though  

ang that sounds like a really positive move there.. and graet that you can go somewhere and experience their knowledge too.. I'm sure its this sort of thing that keeps are woking lot with their eye on the ball as they don't want to lose their no 2 slot !! and of course you won't be going anywhere as we have to have a blow by blow account of how they go about it there!!  

piglet ..   thought you had a wormery   must of dreamt that one! 

caro .. at pooey college today.. (booooo)  I think they can't believe my brazeness at not doing the assignments as they look a little perplexed when talking to me   glad you're a bit more upbeat today.. as sho says go with it   

pots glad they're looking after you   that's a lovely piccy of you and dh   don't forget to keep us up to speed with where you are on the grand scale of things   

myra can't believe you're working over the whole of the weekend   but it is supposed to be rainy on sun & mon (that may make it easier to stomach!  ) 

nibbles hope e/c went well today     

jules x best of luck with the scan on tuesday   

           you lot have been quiet today  

have a good one sho.. you ... how are you feelilng ..any twinges or owt? have to say had a blim of a blim of a blim of brownish cm yesterday and sort of but not butterflyish in the womb area today.. (did any of that make any sense   ) difficult to say   but hoping it could be where mr r popped them back ..it felt a bit higher than previous times .. have a great weekend though  

ang that sounds like a really positive move there.. and graet that you can go somewhere and experience their knowledge too.. I'm sure its this sort of thing that keeps are woking lot with their eye on the ball as they don't want to lose their no 2 slot !! and of course you won't be going anywhere as we have to have a blow by blow account of how they go about it there!!  

piglet ..   thought you had a wormery   must of dreamt that one! 

caro .. at pooey college today.. (booooo)  I think they can't believe my brazeness at not doing the assignments as they look a little perplexed when talking to me   glad you're a bit more upbeat today.. as sho says go with it   

pots glad they're looking after you   that's a lovely piccy of you and dh   

myra can't believe you're working over the whole of the weekend   but it is supposed to be rainy on sun & mon (that may make it easier to stomach!  ) 

nibbles hope e/c went well today  

to my fellow 2ww's               

steffan   

hi to all you other ladies and lurkers   have a great weekend and make the most of the   tomoorow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

yep guys, I AM staying here even though my next tx is at Essex, I'm still a 'Woking girl' at heart.
I'll probably introduce myself to the guys over in the Holly House thread nearer the time as it would be nice to get to know some of them etc. It'll be like having dual nationality, lol 

Ang xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for feedback on Dr C !!  This wait to get into Woking seems forever but i really feel it will be worth the wait. I have a great feeling about it! 

Strawbs...are you starting treatment already?? That is great! Your appointment wasnt that long ago.

Posh...We did our HIV/HEP and Hormone profile through our GP .
          The other tests for egg donor are free through Woking. I just hope we get matched in a decent amount of time.  I'm afraid there's not enough people wanting donor eggs?? I don't know why I think that but that is just a concern of mine. I guess it's natural to worry about that. 

Have a great bank holiday weekend !!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals a bit sore after ec so need to go back to bed!

13 eggs!!! Most I've ever had, by a mile  
Only 7 were mature enough for icsi but that's still more than we've had before, so I'm very happy!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's phone call, I hope we'll have good fertilisation rates as well  

Lots of


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nibbles....get some rest! And Congrats on all the eggies!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Nibbles well done on the eggs that is great   good luck for tomorrow

Caro Your Dh sounds great that is soo sweet take it easy hun 

I hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend. 

Sukie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hi,

Just a quick question.........

My face has erupted with spots, infact its soooooooo bad you could play dot to dot on it!!!! does this mean   is on her way?
or is there still a chance i might get a BFP, has this happened to anyone else? please be honest!?!?!?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning 

*Nibbles * - ooh congratulations on the eggies honey 

*Saz * - to be honest honey, the spots are probably a side effect of the drugs, it doesnt mean the witch is on her way and you won't have a BFP hun! Keep the hope        

*Sho* - how's the insanity going? 

Much love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say hi and

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies (Sho, Saz, Alisha and Caro)   hope the 2ww is not driving you too insane!

*Monkeylove and Wildcat * - Still hoping to be cycle buddies with you, hoping to start d/r near end of June asuming af behaves and I get on Ok after next lap to remove endo (next few weeks). Looking forward to starting again on one hand and totally not on the other! Hopefully third time lucky for us! Seems like ages since last tx in Oct/Nov. Hope you are both OK. Well done on all the weight loss Wildcat, very impressive - I have got no willpower as far as exercise is concerned!

Oh, anyone take *Co-enzyme Q10*? Read about in my Zita West Book and bought it last week from H&B but haven't taken it yet as not sure if I have got right one as it doesn't say how many mg to take as thee is no RDI. Anyone take it? When did you start, before tx? I take Pregnacare and DH takes Wellman atm but that is all. Don't want to take a whole load of pills but one or 2 that could help would be fine. Any thoughts anyone

Better go and walk the dog and get organised for our BBQ today - neighbours coming one who is due any day, hopefully it won't be all baby talk! Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone.

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

well done on the eggies nibbles.. hope your call this morning goes well    let us know 

barney me and dp take co enzyme ..i take it 3x a day 30mg pill.. good luck with the upcoming tx   have a lovely bbq  

how are you feeling miss tc? what drugs are you on?

saz  like miss tc says it must be the drugs.. i'm afraid you can't pin it on anything .. but not long now ..everything crossed for you   

bit dull here .. got loads of seeds to get sowing   have a nice day everyone


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning  

We've had 100% fertilisation - 7 out of 7 fertilised  

I'm so chuffed and fingers crossed we'll have one or two good ones back on Mon!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Nibbles fantastic news honey!! Well done you!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nibbles that's brilliant


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Just thought I would pop on to wish you all a lovely bank holiday & thanks again for your posts about me staying 

Gill - hope those jabs are going well  

Emma    hope that af has arrived or arrives soon.  

Ali -  

Sho - have a good weekend with the in laws, hope it takes your mind of the 2ww  

Caro - what a bummer that you didn't get to be pampered but hope you enjoyed your lunch with your friend  

Saz - spots are normal, it doesn't mean anything 

Barney - I took co-enzyme starting from stimms.  I think I took it through my 2ww too but can't bloody remember! I only 2 x 30mg  a day. Enjoy the BBQ, hope the sun comes out for ya  

Angie - Sounds like a good plan going to a new clinic  

Alisha - enjoy your seed sewing   And yeh piglet does have a wormey so your not going crazy.

Babydreams - I was under MrC and really complain as he contributed to my bfp, but I think the nurses and the embryologists have just as much to do with the whole thing so its definately not just a one man band.

I am off to Frimley today to have a look around the maternity ward...me and dh are really excited  

Hello to everyone else, I khow i've missed loads and as always sending lots of   
to all you 2wwers


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

ohhh have fun NVH and enjoy - do report back what it's like!!

I'm still trying to decide if I want to go private or not, if I ever get there that is  

Saz, are you tempted to test early? 

gah still feeling a bit nauseous from ec, must try and drink more water


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Nibbles thats great news     

Tash how come your going so early on ??  

Sending lots of    to all the 2ww'ers!

Take care

Bendy.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nibbles- thats fantastic news     keep up the good work embies    

Tracy- Im soooooooooo sorry I missed you out hunny      how's your cheeky little pup?

Emma-     

Hi Bendybops you ok?  

Sho -    have a lovely weekend, any symptoms  

Tash- enjoy your visit to the maternity ward, how very exciting  

Saz - poor you having a spot eruption!!! im sure its side effects hun, although saying that I remember cheesy having an outbreak on her chest when she got preggers with Ne've!!! so fingers crossed love   

Ali  

Angie 

Monkey- thanks for your kind words how very very sweet   here's some    for you

Barney - I took co-enzyme starting from stimms too, enjoy your bbq hun!!!

Caro- enjoy your lunch  

Pots- long time no speak hun, how are you doing?  
 
Alisha - your so handy arent you poppit!! sewing, gardening your talents are endless  

Hello to everyone else I have missed I wont name names cos I will miss someone!!!  

I had some wicked post today   my little car was affected by the contaminated fuel at Tesco's a little while ago!! I put a claim in for the part that was damaged which was about £100 and I just got a chq for the full garage invoice which was £350    how cool is that   that can go towards the Menopur  

Question for you.......... would you take a holiday abroad on your 2ww dh suggested a week away on the 2nd week, I kind of just poo pooed it at first but I am kind of thinking 'what will be will be' and maybe being on a beach going crackers is better than going crackers here at home  Its the flying though   answers on a postcard please


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Nibbles, That's brilliant news!! I bet you're well chuffed!!   xx

Hi all, just popping in quickly, I'm on a 7 day stint at work at the mo', so it's a bit hard to keep up, sorry xx

Catch you all soon though, love Angie xx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Morning ladies, 

Sorry for the lack of personals but it's another me question..........

I never told any of you but i did a HPT on tuesday and thursday and they both showed a  , but then yesterday i felt very wierd and i did one just now and it showed a faint   how should i take this?!?!?!?!?!!?( i am really excited)

i know i'm very naughty, but i have no will power to stay away from them bloody peesticks!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

SAAAAZZZZ that looks like a bfp to me!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

[fly]          well done hun [/fly]


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Saz

       looks like a BFP to me honey!!!! How exciting!!! If I have your dates right, you are 11 days past transfer today? And if previous ones were BFN then you have no HSG left in system! OOOh honey, hoping and praying that faint line gets stronger and stronger and stronger!!!!!!!!!

Love
Tracy
xx*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all!!

All the out laws have gone now so I can catch up on where everyone is.

Alisha- I'm pretty sure that bit of brown is just from transfer. I had a few days of blood after e/t myself. Just a tiny bit. nothing to worry about I'm sure. 

Barney- I took co enzyme Q10 this time. I am taking 60mg although I think some girls have taken 90. You're right there is not recommended daily allowance, but I'm pretty sure on one of my bottles that it said to take up to three pills at a time and each one was 30mg. I started out on 30mg whilst d/regging and then upped it to 60mg. totally up to you though 

nibbles- great news on the number of eggs and wonderful fertilisation  I hope it all goes well tomorrow and you can join us nutters going mad waiting to test  

gill- great bews that Tesco have paid up.  love it when things like that happen. On the holiday thing I think its totally a "gut instict" thing. I went to FLorence in my 2ww the first time and obviously didn't get pregnant. I now wonder the old "What if...." But lets face, it we are talking about Florence, we walked everywhere up cathedral domes and went to loads of museums. I wouldn't ever do that again, not because I think it makes a difference, but becuase I want to avoid that guilt thing. Having said that, a beach holiday could be just what the doctor ordered 

Saz- you naughty girl  Congratulations my love!!  that is really great news. you've really given me some envouragement because I've got spots this morning and I thought this might be the end for me as I get spots before my AF too. Really well done you xxx

TC how are you doing? 

well as for me, I was so so proud of my dh yesterday graduating. He really worked hard for it and we had a really nice weekend. I think I walked around a bit more than I really feel comfortable with but I know it makes absolutely no difference so I need to let go of it. 

I can't remember who asked but yep, I do have some symptoms. I have lots of symptoms of insanity, pregnancy and AF so who the hell knows whats going on in there. This morning has been the only day I have had significant Af pains, the rest have been very mild and I have had more shooting or stabbing pains since transfer than anything else. Boobs sore although they don't seem as sore today which obviously worries me  Left one, more firm than the right and larger slightly. Yesterday I had a bit of electrial pulse or tingly feeling in the left one a couple of times. To be honest, I have had all of this before at different times and got a negative so I don't have a feeling one way or another.

I'm not feeling that confident though 

since we now have some time together I think me and dh are going to go and watch Spider man  I'm about to post an updated list so as ever let me know if I've got anything wrong. xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 appointment 16th May

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET 23rd June
Sukie Starting on next Day21
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Sukie starting 18th May
Pots at ARGC starting 18th May

DownRegging









MaryClarey
Gill
Strawbs

Stimming









Nibbles
Miss TC 

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 
Steffan
Alisha

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Mi Mi
Sumei
Saz

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
Jules x EDD 10-12-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Saz - many congratulations - that's great news      

 to you all, especially to you ladies on the 2ww


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

That is great news Saz        . 

Hope all you PUPO ladies are hanging in there and not going too nuts       

Os

X


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Tash - enjoy your visit to the mat ward, i used to work there as a HCA, and i was there when my sister popped her sprog out it's quite nice, but there are some fantastic midwives there, the old school ones are the best!! 

Gill - bonus on the payout!  as for flying in the 2ww, in my opinion i would if you feel up to it, (i probably shouldn't jinx it as i've done my hpt early, 2 x BFN and 1 x BFP) but during my 2ww i haven't rested at all, yesterday i went to the army navy rugby game at twickenham i was on my feet all day and i was soooooo tired i wanted to collapse, i've also done housework, gardening, sitting in the sun, infact i think i have done everything zita west recommends not to, what does she know!!!!!!! 

Nibbles - congrats on the eggs 

Alisha - try not to worry about the bleeding, i had a very slight bleed after ET 

Sho - Congrats on your DH graduation. Hope you enjoyed the in laws coming down, how are you holding up? i've just read all your symptoms, mine all disapeared about 4 days ago, then yesterday they came back just for the morning, but i'm with you on the boob thing, mine a bigger than normal but my right one is massive compared to the left i look like a lop sided freak!!!!!!!!
******** to you not feeling confident , you said to me, "stay positive and don't worry" your not allowed to say that to me and not believe it yourself!!!  chin up chicken.    

Good luck to all you other PUPO's.xxx    

Sorry if i have left anyone out i'm in a rush, i'm just off out the door.

Love you everyone.xxxxxxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nibbles* - Well done on your eggies and brillinant news on fertilisation. 7 to choose from is fantastic. Good luck for transfer tomorrow.

*Pots* - Nice to hear from you hun.

*Angie* - Good to hear that you are feeling good about Holly House. As you say, hopefully a slight change in treatment approach could be just what the Doctor ordered (pun intended) 

*Saz* -  hun! That's amazing.

*Alisha* - Hope they were good signs for you hun.

*Miss Tc* - Hope your drugs are going ok.

*Sho * - Glad the graduation was good hun, you must have been very proud. Think we might go see Spiderman too!

*Jules LH* - Good luck for your scan Tuesday.

*Barney* - I take co-enzyme 10 but I can't say I know much about it. I saw Tash and Zita West recommended it and so copied if I'm honest. Where is the piccie on your Profile from? Looks a bit like New Zealand - wondered if it is....

*Tash* - Hope the visit to Frimley went well.

*Bendy* - Hope you are doing ok and not too sicky.

*Gill * - Well done on getting your car compensation. Well deserved. I'm not sure about flying to be honest. In my heart I don't think it matters what you do but the key thing is you have to be able to reconcile yourself to it. I agree that a distraction would be great though. What about a non flying holiday?

 to *Babydreams, Sukie, Monkey, Myra* and *Wildcat* and  to the lovely ladies watching over us but not posting too much at the mo - *Beanie, Emma, Cheesy, Os, Kerry, Piglet, Kate*.

I'm doing ok. Still without any real symptoms although I am quite bloated now which is probably the cyclogest (although I haven't been bloated for last 5 days) but it is enough to give me a little hope so I'm grateful for that at present.

DH doing the gardening and I'm meant to be checking the times for Spiderman - ooops... better go.

Caro


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Saz- well done you        It sounds very promising to me hun!!! wow your preggers   

Sho- I bet your proud of dh, bless him  glad you had a nice day!!! here's loads of         keep strong and try to chill 

Caro- spiderman    sorry your bloated hun!! I have everything crossed for you  

Alisha- you ok? am crossing everything for you tooooooooooo

Tash- how was the visit? hope they kept all the screaming ladies   for you   

Thanks for your thoughts on the holiday abroad   I have made a decision, we are going to Cornwall instead  I would hate to think that I may be saying "what if......" should this tx go t**ts up, plus I've never been to Cornwall and have always wanted to, so thats that!!!!

Hi to everyone  

Ps the burserilin is kicking in   I am very intolerant of people in general atm   or could it be that I went to bed at 1am   and Im normally im a 10.30 lights out lady


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!!

Saz-   yeah do as I say not as I do eh!   Guilty as charged. About Zita West, I think a lot of her advice is good, but a lot of it is a load of crap!! You only have to look on this site to discover that total bed rest does nothing for success. I've seen women on here who already have toddlers who cannot even sit down for half an hour after transfer and they go on to get BFP's. I'm taking it easy only for my own peace of mind but I know very well that it makes no difference to the final outcome. 

Os and Piglet- it is nice to see your tickers moving along nicely. Have you two met up, it must be nice to have someone at the exact stage as you in pregnancy.

Caro- my bloating went down as well last week and is back but I think that is more to do with the vast amount of food I ate yesterday   I to am grateful for any symptoms.

gill- absolutely impossible I'm afraid. I've got to the stage now where I'm actually passing the floor    We were very proud yesterday. It has been very hard for him. He had to do his final exam in Cyprus last year so he has done brilliantly really. I think you made the right decision about going on holiday. You don't want those what ifs hun, its not worth it. Sorry the buserilin is kicking in. I'd acutally pay money for hot flush today, I'm freezing, what happened to the lovely weather?  Just looked at your ticker. not long for your scan though so fingers crossed youre ready to go for then. Can you feel AF on her way yet?

NVH- I can't believe I missed your post  So  sorry!!! I don't know how I missed that. I hope you have a lovely time on the maternity ward. Maybe one of the ladies will let you have a bit of hold of their baby  Come back and tell us all about it 

As for me, I was so tired I had to go to bed for a nap. They have worn me out this weekend. Dh's grandma was up at 5:30 yesterday morning I could not get back to sleep so I think it has all caught up with me. Off to do the tea now. we;ve eaten so much I couldn't face a roast dinner today so just doing something quick.

Any plans for tomorrow? We're off to the farmers market in the am, and dh has a concert in the afternoon. Spider man in the evening. anything to take my mind off things. xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Saz Well done hun hope the line gets stronger 

Good luck all other pupo's (Here's a good luck dance for you)
[fly]       
       
        [/fly]

*Sukie*


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,


Saz - sounds like many congratulations are in order my dear!!

Hope all you PUPO ladies are bearing up under the strain!! 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to be on t'internet this weekend so I haven't read back too far. Promise I will catch up tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi fingers how are you?

sukie that's a great dance..cheeers  is your scan this week?



gill5164 said:


> Alisha - your so handy arent you poppit!! sewing,


 gill not that sort of sowing  garden seed sowing  cornwall is fab though we loved it.. you could always visit the eden project too.. and there's an amazing garden (although its quite a bit bigger than your're avaerage one!) the lost gardens of heligan.. even if you're not 'into' plant stuff its pretty spectacular..sorry to hear the busrilyn is kicking in but at least you know they're working  and a good way to release that pent upness!! well done for getting that money back  every little helps 

hi sho sounds lilke you had lots of fun with your relys.. and a busy day today too have fun at the farmers market, dh's concert and SPIDERMAN!  you've got lots of good symptoms going on there.. haven't got anything  no sore boobs.. but have with fresh goes.. wonder what that's all about.. keeping everything crossed for you  and stop that negativity  PMA PMA 

caro.. not long for you now.. syptoms sound goodd though.. has got to be a good sign ..did you see spiderman? any good? (maybe tell us later after sho's been ) when is test day then?

saz is test day tomorrow or today? hope that line has got stronger .. thought I'd bettter set you straight before the old chinese whispers go out of control!  


saz24 said:


> Alisha - try not to worry about the bleeding, i had a very slight bleed after ET


 I HAD NO BLEEDING!!.. (touch wood) and for the sake of superstitions ... neither do i want any ! 

Hi Os and piglet.. can't believe you're both 16 weeks now.. wow that seems to of wizzed by.. many congrats ladies   lovely to see you both posting again 

nibbles great news on fertilisation.. are you haveing e/t today?? best of luck with that..  

hi bendy how are you? howz the sickness? hope you're doing fine 

hi ang.. a 7 day week? over bank holiday  hope you're getting rewarded handsomely for that!! any news yet from the jobs? fingers crossed for you..

hi miss tc.. howz that little stan then?.. bet your getting excited aren't you.. not long now  

nvh how was the hozzy visit? did it bring it all to you.. hope it went well though.. tell us all about it!! 
thought I'd just correct your spelling .. and it was probably you that made gill think i was SEWING and not SOWING!!


NVH said:


> Alisha - enjoy your seed sewing


hi to all the other wokies  and lurkers 

and for all my fellow 2ww's           

well its raining here.. good job as the garden needs it and i've *GOT * to do my assignment today.. shall resist ff today
have a good day all

a symptomless alisha


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon all!!

lovely weather....NOT!!!

What happened to it? 

Alisha- dh has gone on his own. I can't bear Brass Bands at the best of times and had no intention of going, looking at the weather I am now strutting around GLAD that I am not going   well I have got symptoms, I think they class as both good and bad to be honest so I'm not reading anything into any of them. cyclogest is the devil. I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms. FET is so different. I had sore boobs just from the menopur, and you haven't had any of that yet. FET is a hard one to cope with because you just don't ge the twinges etc that you get from Fresh goes that can be a reassuring some how. When are you meant to be testing?

Well I have been quickly to the farmers market which wasn't very busy probably because of the fowl weather. Had lunch with dh and packed him off to his concert and I made a cake which is now in the oven. I'm going upstairs now for a lie down and to breathe in some golden light  

Saz-thanks for the tips 

Caro- how you holding up? Haven't heard from you for a couple of days  

Nibbles- have you had embryo transfer today? If so I hope it went well, and let us know how you got on


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats Saz  

I had et today, 2 x 8 cells put back, the rest are still alive and kicking, we're currently waiting to hear if they're good enough to freeze.

I'm not superstitious but if I was surely all these 7's must be a good thing  
7 eggs, 7 fertilised, 7 embroys, et on the 7th....in the year of 2007!

Hey ho - we'll see if we win the lottery this time, at least I'm officially PUPO now.

 and   to everyone


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh they just phoned - 3 for the freezer, 7 + 8 + 9 cell


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Good luck Nibbles I hope all the 7's work out for you 

Alisha I'm going to meet with the nurse to learn how give myself injections and get my treatment plan. Hope you start getting lots of   signs. 

Caro How are you doing today not too long left now 

Sho Take it easy hun

Sukie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nibbles <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Ooh I hope the 7 thing does apply. I had 7 eggs used and had a 7 cell put back so who knows   Really pleased you have had a good outcome. take it easy now  Have you actually finished work now or have you got to serve some notice?

Hiya sukie

Hope everyone else is having a good bank holiday. I had to have a nap. I cannot stop eating <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F8%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







no sweet things just savoury. I just got up and had two slices of ham  Whats that about? Well at least the weather has cheered up a bit 

NVH- dying to know how you got on at the hospital.Come on and fill us in!!!!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done *Nibbles* - that's fab. Hope you are feeling ok.

I'm OK *Sukie and Sho * - thanks for asking. Had really horrendous AF pains this morning - not usual level of pain at all for pre period so not sure what to make of that. I freaked out of course but DH kindly found me a thread of loads of ladies saying they had AF pains and got a BFP so that calmed me down somewhat. I'm just very confused and tired of the whole experience to be honest. Not long though now.

*Sho* - I've been craving savouries too (mainly Carbs though) but mine started before ET so I guess that really is the Cyclogest for me - wierd though. At least you're eating protein! Are you recovered from your visitors yet?

*Gill * - Cornwall will be lovely for a 2ww holiday. I would have loved to do that but my DH has to save all his hols for a trip to New Zealand (where he is from). Great plan I think.

*Alisha* - did you get your assignment done yesterday?

 to anyone else reading today.

Trying to get a few things done around the house so we can go see Spiderman without a guilty conscience. Back to work tomorrow - dreading it.

Take care,
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi caro- glad you are doing ok. Yeah unfortunately the AF pains are a symptom of the cyclogest.  Its annoying isn't it. I've been getting them more today as well, but they don't sound as bad as yours you poor thing. You really haven't got long to go have you. I'm planning to test 14 days from egg collection. There is no way I can wait another week assuming AF doesn't show up.  I am just about recovering from my visitors but soooo lethargic, I can't be bothered to do anything. i made a cake ealier and the kitchen is a right state and I need to clear it up, but thought I'd eat ham instead   naughty naughty!! 

off to do something about it now.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho I'm sooo rooting for you - it's got to be third (fresh) time lucky, right  

Try not to think about the symptoms too much - it is what it is and you can get af cramps both when you are pg and when you're not...and it's so individual anyway... I really hope it's your time this time!!

I picked up the heparin today, got to start tonight, apparently it hurts and leaves bruises


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nibbles- i hope so. Caroline told me that the average is 3 fresh goes to have a sustainable pregnancy. so this SHOULD be my go and yours  I jut analise everything hun. Whether its to do with tx or not   Can't help it. it will be over with soon enough although this feels like the longest few days of my life. I wish they could give you GA for 2 weeks  

Off for a sit down and a bit of telly. I've exhausted myself after all that washing up


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Speaking of GA, does anyone else find that Dr Slade really hurts you with it? I've had her do it twice (erpc + 3rd icsi) and both times it hurt like hell. The other two times it was fine, almost pleasant


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought I'd treat you all to a picture of Smudge, he's nearly 5 weeks old now!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho Caro  Nibbles Alisha Steffan Emerald  and Me!!

Hoping and Praying, not long Now!!!!!

                ^reiki


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

well that didn't turn out how i thought it would look!!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Saz, congratulations on your positive hun, well done  

Nibbles, congratulations on being PUPO, sounds really good hun, all the sevens and some to freeze, all though you wont need them, well not for along time hun, Smudge is so cute, i have 2 furbabies and you have just made me think that its time i got a 3rd   although i am sure dh will take some convincing, fingerscrossed for you  

Sho, glad you had a nice weekend, how you doing hun, i bet you are driving yourself crazy by now   carnt believe how quick it is going although i bet it feels like ages for you, so hoping this is the one hun, have fingers, toes and everything else i can think of crossed for you    

Caro, same goes for you hun, not long for you, stay positive hun  

Alisha, hope you are ok, i will be in your shoes in a couple of months, off for my imps meeting tomorrow, although d/r will not be until June cycle, e/t around end of July, all crossed for you to hun  

Gill, hope the d/r is going ok hun, have you   anyone yet

Hi to everyone else, Tash, Emma, Wildcats, Beanie, Karen, Piglet, Oskira, Fingers, Barney, Monkey, Pots(love the wedding pic), Julesx, Jules, Cheesy, Kt and everyone else, if i have missed you apologises, my excuse is brain frazzled as i have been working all the bank holiday weekend.  Oh sorry, not forgetting Miss TC  

Off tomorrow, yippee....................


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- it looks great hun, thanks  Is it sinking in yet? 

Nibbles- LOVE your little puppy, he is adorable. Look at that face!!!!

Myra- thanks for the support  I really appreciated that. I'm fine but yes I am going mad  I've had lots of stabbing pains today which I am desperately hoping is a good thing and not Af on her way  Chilling out this evening with some cakes in the oven and a few things to watch on the box. 

I know you have an appointment tomorrow so GOOD LUCK with that!!!! Will you find out when you are starting then or do you already know that? 

Emerald- i think you have had your result already. Do let us know how you got on  

Evening to everybody else.


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Evening ladies.

Nibbles - oh how cute, you must be soooooooooo excited, i love dogs i have 2 labs, you so lucky i wanted 1 more but DH said no way!!! 

Myra - poor you having to work over the bank holiday  , at least the weather was naff and you didn't miss any sunshine. 

Pupo's - hold tight, i'm wishing really hard for you all,   a quick tip...keep your abdo warm by tying a pashmina or scarf round your waist, i wore mine all day even when i went out!! and also in bed, give it a go you have nothing to lose!?!?!?!?! 

Sho - oh my god have can you manage to bake cakes  at the moment without eating them?!?!?!? i would be shoveling them down my face before they even had time to cook!!!! well as for it sinking in, i'll have to say no, i have done another 2 tests today just to check i am still up the duff!!!  i am very worried that it's all been a mis reading of the sticks but DH says there is no doubt, i'm very excited but still just trying to hold back a little till wednesday!!!  how are you holding up? 

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, i just typed a really long message and then my laptop froze and i lost it all, sorry but i couldn't be bothered to type it all again!!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way >>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94652.0


----------

